# Concealer for dark undereye circles



## curlyqmishee (Feb 12, 2006)

I have dry skin and dark circles under my eyes...are you happy with your concealer, if so, what brand do you use?  

I've been through a lot and I'm tired of wasting my money... so I figured I'd get recs from the pros on here.  8) 

Thanks.


----------



## Lustrouslips (Feb 12, 2006)

I use the physician formula consealer and it works soooo good.


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2006)

clinique quick corrector - awesome!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've heard cle de peau is the rolls royce of concealers...but its 68 bucks US so I dunno, Im saving up to buy it myself(no job right now). I use a concealer stick from mac with the brush and that works for me for now.


----------



## swankdizzle (Feb 15, 2006)

*concealer recs...*

for me, it's a toss up between lancome's photogenic and origin's concealer (can't remember the name but i believe they only have one anyway).  both are pretty killer when it comes to circle coverage.  i've tried dermablend before as well but i'm still undecided about that one.


----------



## fabbyabby (Feb 15, 2006)

I haven't tried other brands, but studio stick foundation with a 224 works better than any MAC concealers for undereyes.


----------



## BeautifulPsycho (Feb 15, 2006)

lancome's photogenic is the concealer that I would suggest as well.
I also use dark circle correctors. My favorite is Chanel eye tonic, its like $50.00 for .3 oz. But its ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!  But there are some you can get at a Drug Store for a decent price and work well


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 30, 2006)

It's true. I too, am a victim of dark undereye circles. What is the best concealor for them? I don't have any skincare/face make up from MAC, just e/s, lipglosses, etc. What do you think about Studio Fix Concealor? I want something versatile (something that will cover up my blemishes on the face as well as hiding those circles). I don't want to consider foundation though because I already use BE. Please help. I need to find something before I get my senior pictures taken!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 30, 2006)

I use MACs Select Cover-up. It's exactly what I was looking for. I use it under my eyes, usually after I've pulled an all-nighter studying. I also use it on my blemishes. It looks best with a tad of blot powder over top.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_I use MACs Select Cover-up. It's exactly what I was looking for. I use it under my eyes, usually after I've pulled an all-nighter studying. I also use it on my blemishes. It looks best with a tad of blot powder over top._

 
wow, does it really have good coverage?


----------



## Rockell (Jul 30, 2006)

Select Cover-up is good for undereye circles but it broke me out used elsewhere on my face.

My all-time favorite for under-eye circles is Kevyn Aucoin's Sensual Skin Enhancer because it's super pigmented and you don't have to powder it to make it last.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, it's sheer. For what I needed, it covered pretty darn well; even on the dark spots I get on my face. I tried it with the 182 brush and it's looked so good. It looked better than my 194 which is for concealer.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_Select Cover-up is good for undereye circles but it broke me out used elsewhere on my face.

My all-time favorite for under-eye circles is Kevyn Aucoin's Sensual Skin Enhancer because it's super pigmented and you don't have to powder it to make it last._

 
Err i don't know where any of Kevyn Aucoin's products are sold unfortunately


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Well, it's sheer. For what I needed, it covered pretty darn well; even on the dark spots I get on my face. I tried it with the 182 brush and it's looked so good. It looked better than my 194 which is for concealer._

 
Thanks a lot for the help. I guess it'd be best to go to MAC myself and  see the products for myself haha


----------



## noellethediva (Jul 30, 2006)

What I use is not MAC *gasp* but it's a staple, I think it works well because it isn't thick, I don't like most concealers for under the eye b/c they are too thick and crease/cake up.  Benefit's boi-ing has heavy coverage without being "heavy."  And also their lemon-aid works great too, it's the whisper-light texture with awesome coverage I like.  If you want to try it, go to your nearest sephora and swipe them with a qtip and take it home, try it there.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 30, 2006)

Definitely! - since they all give different types of coverage. I love love love it as a base for my eyeshadow. I haven't touched my paint since I bought it.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Jul 31, 2006)

I love MAC Studio Finish concealer. It's thick but can be sheered out easily, and it works under or over foundation (in my case Studio Fix). It works well for circles or blemishes. I use my finger to warm it up a bit, and I find that I don't need a brush to achieve the application I want.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 31, 2006)

I also have very dark undereye circles and my two HGs are: Kanebo concealer and Lancome effacernes!


----------



## exballerina (Jul 31, 2006)

Try stuff from Laura Mercier. I have the secret camouflage concealer (that covers up zits, scars, etc) and it works pretty well under my eyes.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_Err i don't know where any of Kevyn Aucoin's products are sold unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have gotten all of my KA investments (I'm a bit addicted to the line) at beauty.com since they have a good return policy. There are very few stores that carry the line. It's mostly high-end dept. stores in NYC and LA, and a few fancy boutiques.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## maxcat (Aug 1, 2006)

Like green takes away rosacea red, peaches and pinks help to cancel out that sort of dark green under your eyes, so you may want to move into something warmer/peachier than your usual foundation. 
Also go to the counter naked faced if you can...


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 2, 2006)

I really really like Studio Finish Concealer.  I dot on with a brush, blend with a triangle sponge, and press some Studio Fix powder on top, and I am good to go all day.

The method I described about is a great way to apply building coverage.  I have days wear I need to apply three light layers to get the coverage I need, do to lack of sleep and too many cocktails, not the fault of the concealer!  So yeah, I like it, and it lasts forever!


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 2, 2006)

I swear by Benefit's 'Ooh La Lift'. It's not really designed for dark circles themselves, it's more of an eye lift, but i thought i'd give it a go anyway and boy did it get rid of those dark circles! It's a very sheer formula so it doesn't tend to cake and crease up in any little lines and the colour has a tint of pink/purple which counteracts any darkness under the eyes. 

Honestly this stuff is amazing, and I was an avid used of YSL Radiant Touch (Touche Eclat) which is the biggest selling under-eye concealer on the market but this Benefit stuff is heaps better.
Also, i tend to get a bit of darkness on my lids so I use this on the lids too and it totally transforms my eyes from dark to bright! Love It!

Here's the link to the product on Benefit's website: http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/bene...=for+eyes&pg=2


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 8, 2006)

I absolutely love Select Cover Up..It does well for me.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

I was at a M·A·C Pro training evening last Friday and the MA demonstrated using a 217 brush with Select Cover to get a very natural finish to the concealer.  Apply very small amounts at a time to build the cover up until it's enough but not obvious.

Another option is to neutralize the undertones before applying a concealer.  If the shadows have a blue undertone you should use orange (I've seen Rule eye shadow used for this before very effectively) or if the undertones are purple, use yellow.  Then apply concealer on top.  You'll need less concealer by doing this than you would by using only concealer.  Don't overdo the correction though!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 9, 2006)

Select cover up seems to be working for me so far, but i have blue undertones (the dark circles) so what could i use as a colour correction?


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_If the shadows have a blue undertone you should use orange_

 
It doesn't have to be an eye shadow you use but could be a lipstick like Morange or something non M·A·C.  In the UK, Screenface does a corrective stack that contains an orange and yellow tones to neutralize blue or purple;


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 27, 2006)

I use benefit boi-ing in light for under eye circles!  I even use it all over the eye just to brighten it up!  It really makes my eyes fresh and bright looking!


I know this is an old topic but thought I'd put my two cents in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and offer my recommendation!!!!!!


----------



## sarzio (Aug 27, 2006)

I use benefit's "Eye Bright" it's not marketed for under eye circles, but I find if I put a few strokes of this fantastic pencil on the dark "allergic shiners gah" under my eyes and lightly blend with my ring finger it helps neutralize the blue... I put foundation and/or powder on top too.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 29, 2006)

Is there a rule of thumb for concealers? Like one shade above your foundation etc?
I am an NW55 in fluid and NW50 in powder I have dark areas under my eye that only go until about the middle of my iris and then it fades out. I would love something I can wear with or without foundation.


----------



## Selene (Sep 21, 2006)

I use Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer in SX 08 (about the same shade as MAC NC35), mixed with the foundation primer, applied with a concealer brush and I love it.  It's the only thing I've tried that conceals effectively but still looks natural.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm an NC50 SFF user. What shade of Select MoistoreCover would work for me?


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2006)

If you have purple/blue dark patches under the eye, buy a concealer in a pink- or peach-based shade (moving towards deep salmon on dark skintones). Pink + yellow-yellow/yellow-pink skin colour = peach/orange, and orange cancels out purple/blue.
Texture-wise, always opt for a liquid around the eyes. Cream can ball up or slide into creases quickly due to the movement around the orbital area, whereas liquids settle smoothly on the skin and are less likely to slide and show your dark circles.

As for using concealer that's a shade paler around the eye area,  go for it! It helps to brighten and counteract the natrually shadowy orbital area without making the eye look obviously pale or ashy - if you get it right, the combination of paler concealer and dark shadows will look identical to your regular foundation shade.


----------



## HalfsizeGirl (Oct 1, 2006)

well I use this blue neturalizer from clinique, it covers up my dark circles and any veins around my eyes.


----------



## Moyra (Oct 1, 2006)

The most amazing peach tone concealer I've used is by Senna (sennacosmetics.com) called "Cameo". It is cream, but with a very light application, works miracles and won't crease, even on my, ahem, well-seasoned, undereye area. For a non-peach tone, their Candlelight is also great (yellow undertone).
As an all around liquid-from-heaven-that-hides-anything-I-can-hit-it-with, I can't reccomend their Totally Transforming Concealer highly enough. Its miraculous.
I discovered these about 5 months ago, and although I have many concealers, these are the absolute best!
Mac CCB in Hush also works as an undereye brightener and concealer, but it can be a little much unless applied super sparingly on the darkest, deepest part of your undereye hollows.


----------



## ballerino (Oct 4, 2006)

YSL touche eclat is great for me, being a guy, because i can build from sheer to full coverage and has no texture so its untraceable virtually, unless you use too much and you get a white cast, but otherwise its great to brighten any complexion and stays all day, especially when put over foundation or a blot powder. Must be used on top layer of your makeup though, as its deflecting properties wont show through underneath foundation, that'd be a waste of your AU$70 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tis brilliant, have been loyal for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (even got through highschool system wearing it, no meat head boy thought any different, you just couldnt tell i was wearing it!)


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

Benefit's Boi-ing works well for me.  I just have to be sure to set it with powder because I find the consistency to be a little creamy and prone to sliding around.


----------



## ieatbugs (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sel00187* 

 
_Select cover up seems to be working for me so far, but i have blue undertones (the dark circles) so what could i use as a colour correction?_

 
In my experience as a beauty advisor and someone with really blue dark circles, the ONLY thing that covers it up for me is pink. I have to use an Estee Lauder Illuminating Concealer in a gold tube in Soft Pink under any other concealer or dark shadows will show through anything.


----------



## lovalotz (Oct 28, 2006)

Save some moolah and save ur eyes!
(lol)
I use covergirl brand concealor stick. It cost me only about 6 bucks and it works GREAT
=D Save your money and buy yourself a nice eyeshadow or lipstick as a reward instead


----------



## daturahoney (Nov 4, 2006)

I agree with everyone else who has mentioned MAC's Studio Finish Concealer. I've been plagued with dark circles my whole life, and this works better than everything else I've tried. I use the same shade for blemishes and undereye circles.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 9, 2006)

I vote for YSL's Touche Eclat.  It's a full coverage finish with subtle light-reflecting pigments in it to totally emlininate under eye darkness.  You can also use this as your eye base as well.  It's damn expensive, though, so only buy it if dark circles are a SERIOUS problem for you.

Also, I heard most women only put concealer under their eyes.  Next time you're in your bathroom, grab a flashlight and hold it over the top of your head.  Wherever you have really bad shadows, that's where you should also apply concealer.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have very weird dark circles and all MAC concealer's turn my circles either green or ash grey, sometimes at my local MAC store they try to see if they manage to disguise them and always give up and conclude that I would have to customize my own concealer and blend it everyday. While I wouldn't bother doing it for someone I was applying makeup on, I certainly don't have the patience to do it for me.

My HG concealers are:

Makeup Forever's lift concealer in #2, not only does it brighten my dark circle area, it always has a lift factor to it that shows when I'm feeling more tired.

Then I add touches of light with YSL's Touche D'Eclat in #2 just in the inner corner and the brow bone to bring some light.

I usually don't need to set these with powder and they last a good 8 hours.

I'm a guy and it's very discreet, but if you look closely, you can see the circles, if I want a flawless look, I'll have to resort to foundation, which I tend to avoid because it gives me an unreal look. Still, does Select Tint counts as foundation? *grin*


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know about which brand specifically works best for concealers, as I carry pretty much a different brand in each of my purses, however, I learned a LONG time ago in color theory that if you have blue/purple/grey dark undereye circles, they are cancelled out by a yellow-based concealer.


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_I don't know about which brand specifically works best for concealers, as I carry pretty much a different brand in each of my purses, however, I learned a LONG time ago in color theory that if you have blue/purple/grey dark undereye circles, they are cancelled out by a yellow-based concealer._

 
That's what I heard too.  Maybe that only works for those with only pink undertones in their skin (in terms of what lara said).

So I guess that means since I'm NC30, I should get NW25 or NW20 concealer?  My undereye circles have been getting darker lately and the NC30 select cover-up concealer that I had before just doesn't work as well as it used to.


----------



## captain planet (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

how about the bobbi brown concealer kit, it comes in a compact with powder! i've seen it work well


----------



## solarkitty (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Hello. I tried the Studiofix one but the consistency/ colours were not to my liking. 
If you need a quick but light uplift in that area, you may find that skin brighteners like Revlon Skinlights, Ultima Glowtion or the highlighter of your choice do the trick. Dab a bit under you eyes and in the inner corners. You can get these with cool/pink/warm/yellow undertones.
When I need heavier coverage I use Bobbi Brown concealer- this comes in a pot with its own powder. The consistency is good and so is the coverage. I've used it on it's own or with foundation. 
The BB foundation stick works well as a concealer too.
Hope this helps.


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I use Benefit's Boi-ing as well, after hearing rave reviews on it. I have to say, it does me well. Like others have said, it's thick coverage without having a thick product. It just glides on nice and creamy and stays there. I also love it because it's the only concealer I've ever used that matches my natural skin tone perfectly [I use light, and I'm pale pale pale]. I've also heard good things about their other eye products, and I know my friend's mother swears by Lemon-Aid. 

As for the person who asked about concealer rule of thumb, I interviewed an MA for an article I was doing on makeup on-the-go once, and he told me you're generally supposed to use a concealer that's 1/2 a shade - 1 shade lighter than your foundation [or natural skin tone]. You want it to brighten up your eyes, but no so much that it makes them stand out like crazy.


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I use the everyday minerals concealer. works magic on me. LOVE IT. very  cheap too. www.everydayminerals.com


----------



## L'Ida (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Texture-wise, always opt for a liquid around the eyes. Cream can ball up or slide into creases quickly due to the movement around the orbital area, whereas liquids settle smoothly on the skin and are less likely to slide and show your dark circles._

 
I find that liquid concealers don't have enough pigment to cover up my dark circles. Mine are very bad due to kidney disease. They are way past purple, they are almost black (I look like a living dead witout concealer as I am very pale). Still, I really hate that the area under my eyes is covered with concealer and set with powder, and the rest of my face isn't. It doesn't look very natural.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Benefit Boiing is real good =)


----------



## VogueInfection (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I use Physicians Formula ;]


----------



## Miracle (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

MAC Select Cover-Up is good if you only need light coverage.

MAC Studio Finish Concealer is heavier and I would advise you not to use that if you have dry skin. It cakes and makes the eye area look even more dry. Also, I've found that it settled on my lines even though I used a makeup primer under it.


----------



## dioraddicto2 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

for dark undereye circles i have a few favorite items i like to try on customers. Stila Illuminating Concealer (it's light and reflects light so that it makes your lines appear brighter. it works well even on deep skin tones!), Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage (it has 2 shades, one for the undertone and one for the surface tone so you can custom blend to your true shade). and one of my favorite concealer brush is B.E's maximum coverage.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I would have to say Laura Mercier's concelear the one that comes with two shades that you can blend to have a perfect match...dont remember the name...that one is great!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

ive tried everything then i bought mac studio finish concealor. i warm my ring finger and swipe 3 stripes on my circles then lightly pat the colour in. my circles disappear. it really does work.


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I tried Lorac's undercover lover at Sephora last w/e. It lasted forever and didn't crease on me at all. As for coverage, harder to judge since my problem there is not so bad. But I'd guess medium coverage.

The MA/SA at Sephora recommended the Stila in a tube very enthusiastically. I have a little bit in a container to try.


----------



## Wombat (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I love the MUFE lift concealer, it totally does not sink into any lines, goes on smooth and blends beautifully. I'm about NC20-25, and use #3 which is a neutral shade.

They also have a full coverage concealer


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

bobbi brown's color corrector does wonders as well


----------



## rosquared (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

philosophy's supernatural concealer pallette.


----------



## ralinesha (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*







 I love Bobbi Brown under eye concealor.comes with fine powder at the bottom of the casing.It rocks.. been using it for 3 years now and have had no problems!


----------



## junostarr (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I use Prescriptives Camouflage Cream concealor on the dark circles under my eyes, their color system works out well. I also use it with a concealor brush, which helps to make it look natural.


----------



## JRPAGV (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I just started using LM Secret Concealer under my eyes, and it's working better than anything else has. 

BB Creamy Concealer didn't really cover my undereye circles.


----------



## shayyadina (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I've got problematic dark undereye circles and I've found the solution on Bobby Brown corrector. At the stand they proved a lot of combinations on my skin and my perfect match was porcelain bisque corrector. I´m in love with it. MAC concealers doesn´t fit me.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

i just tried Bobbi Brown's eye brightener, good stuff.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Honestly, as much as I ADORE MAC, the only thing I refuse to wear from this line is ANY of their concealers and I own every single formula.  What works best is concealer by "Amazing Cosmetics" and trust me, it really is amazing.  You need only the tiniest little bit.  I swear by the stuff and before finding this, I had tried every brand on the planet.


----------



## lainielainie (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have awful purple circles and I tried for a long time to conceal them with no luck, often it would end up looking worse than no concealer at all. For a couple months, I used Dermablend's quick fix concealer stick, which worked pretty well with a little bit of effort but often was frustrating. As I would assume is for many other people with undereye circles, the skin under my eyes is very thin and the stick formula was too heavy for my circles. Dermablend became cakey and faded throughout during the day, and for some reason after my dermablend stick broke I was using a regular dermablend concealer, which was very opaque and had lots of coverage but was even cakier and harder to use. I now use Mac select cover up, which I didn't think would be enough for my circles but works really well with makeup wedge sponges. I also find it's easiest to work from the inside of the eye to the outside, it makes your circles appear even darker if the outer eye area is even brighter. It also helps to put some concealer along the corner of your eye toward your nose. Using Benefit eye cream and a setting powder works wonders in terms of caked on concealer and prevents mascara and eyeliner from smudging where the circles are.


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have the same problem, and the last time I visited the MAC counter the MUA suggested Select Cover-Up Color Corrector in Peach, which is a Pro product. I use it together with my normal Select Cover-Up and it's a miracle!!


----------



## Edie (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I would agree with going for an illuminator as opposed to a concealer..

Im a sufferer of DUECE (Dark UnderEye Circles Ennonymous <-yes I know thats the wrong spelling but it sounded better than DUECA).

I have tried a million concealers and everytime it makes me look green or a muted black! They dont actually conceal anything!

So I tried L'Oreal Illuminating Pen. It does reflect light under your eyes and I found the darkness a lot less prominent and there was no caking to be had


----------



## Jacq-i (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I got MAC Select Cover-Up last week. It's okay... I wish it covered up a little better without creasing... But for now, it'll do until I try some more stuff out.


----------



## Kiseki (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Right now I'm wearing Dior's Anticerne Perfecteur, with a touch of La Prairie's Lumière Fantastique - Traitement Cellulaire Anti-Cernes Illuminateur. And there is no creasing, long wear and I don't need to set it with powder.


----------



## JennyBear (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VogueInfection* 

 
_I use Physicians Formula ;]_

 
I do, too. They have one specifically for undereye circles, however, that's not the one I use. It just doesn't work with my skintone. I'm about an NW20 and I use Physicians Formula medium Gentle Cover concealer stick. It works great. Since it's a stick, it's a little thick, but you just have to use it sparingly and blend it in well. I don't set it with powder and it stays on all day. I would definately reccomend it, and it's so inexpensive! I love it.


----------



## XShear (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Everyday Minerals has a light, yellow concealer called, "Sunlight". It does WONDERS on my under eye circles. I usually use it with a wet brush, lightly pat on and blend lightly. Works wonderfully! Good luck with the pictures!

everydayminerals.com <-- the website for them.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I've always had dark circles under my eyes and have never found a concealer that didn't cake and covered at the same time. I like a concealer that isn't too stiff or hard (like much of the creams) but isn't too thin so coverage is not compromised. I think I found my HG concealer! Someone gave me a sample of the Lancome Maquiconplet and I LOVE it!! I will definitely purchase when I run out!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

i think the best concealer ever invented has to be YSL touche eclait

you can use it for dark under eye circles, blemishes, on the sides of your nose to make it look narrower, around your lips to make them look plumped or just on your face in general if you dont like wearing too much foundation im onto my third one in a year and i would never use any other concealer


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Well believe it or not I have used Revlon Color Stay Make-up, and its a great concealer. Another one is Jane concealer make-up which you can find at Wal-Mart. So if you are in a bind and can't spend no more than 5$ or so. get Jane...I use it and it is almost like Revlon color Stay make-up.


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

try lift concealer from MUFE or the full cover from MUFE but it's in a tube and they have a larger color selection. they're great! though the lift concealer is good for undereye and some other areas (it's really spreadable), i believe the full cover is a bit thicker and probably better for problematic blemishes... so it's really up to you!


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

The only concealer so far that has worked well for me is Sheer Cover's concealer....I hate their products except that one.  I have alot of acne scars on my face and this product really hides them.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Make Up For Ever full cover concealer!

awesome stuff. I guess lift concealer would work too (depending on how severe your circles are), but mine have gotten tonnes worse lately (NW15 here!) and I look like I've been hit in the eye in photos!

Full cover works... and it doesn't budge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remember to work fast- and work with small amounts!! This stuff dries supperrr fast... and it's waterproof....


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Does anyone else get a white/grey cast under your eyes from concealer? 
Iv tried both warm and cool shades and they still don't cover but leave me with this weird colour?


----------



## milamonster (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

i have mac's stick concealer. It's in pencil form. When I bought it at the counter the lady showed it to me for my dark spots on my face and i asked if it would work for under eye too and she said yeh, but I shouldve tried it out there, cuz it does NOT work. At least for me. I basically figured out I need some that is more like a cream or a cream foundation that I can apply with a brush. And like I said it's a foundation, not even a concealor, I use it like multipurpose.  I use this fone rom Nixie. here's the link , it's the third one down. 

*http://nixiecosmetics.com/products/product_list.asp?category=01000000&category_curren  t=01400000*


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I didn't read this whole thread (cause it's late & I'm lazy), but here are my thoughts on under eye circles....I don't really understand why people say that you should use a shade lighter than your skintone.  I understand that you want to "brighten up" that area, but if you put a shade even lighter than your skin (and therefore much lighter than your circles) it's going to turn gray & just look bad.  The best way to fix dark circles is to color correct them.  Remember, work smarter, not harder.


Personally, I have very deep set undereyes (does that make sense?)...it always looks like my eyes are hollowed out, so the skin under my eyes in incredibly thin, add that to my terrible sinus problems & my incredible pastiness (W 10) & we get ginormous dark circles.  
I used to use Studio Finish concealer (NW 15)-it worked, but caked a bit too much if I didn't use the proper primers, but I have recently become obsessed w/ color correcting (ok, not so recently, but I finally bought the stuff to color correct on myself)...Now I use Select cover-up in NC20-completely neutralizes the color of my circles.  *Stippling* w/ the 217 brush gives pretty good coverage too (but since the color is fixed, I don't need to pack it on for coverage).  The only thing I don't like is that I have to make sure to put something over it (foundation/powder) to make it not quite so yellow, but whatev, it looks much better than my Studio Finish.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd put in my suggestion. I have the most horrendous undereye circles and I was on a quest for the perfect concealer.  went bare faced to Nordstrom with the intention of buying Secret Camoflague, but the MA said it wasnt supposed to be used as an undereye concealer. So, she went over to the Bobbi Brown counter and got a shade of her Corrector and Eye Brightner to try it on me. AFter a few trials, we found the right shade in the Bobbi Brown Corrector and Eye Brightner to cover my dark circles. She said went with a peach shade because it would cancel the darkness under my eyes. She used the Corrector half way thru the upper lid and midway thru under the eye (where the dark circles ended). Blended it on and then used the eye brightner over the entire lid. To set all this, she used Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder. My eyes looked very fresh and natural. She said not to attempt to cover the dark totally coz it would just look unnatural. The BB Corrector does an incredible job of covering the dark circles incredibly. The combination of the three products looks very natural and nice. I stopped looking for a concealer ever since this vsit to Nordstrom.. it really helped.


----------



## miinx (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have CRAZY undereye circles due to being so pale, and i use a combination of Benefit Lemon-Aid and Cargo One-Base. Cargo concealers are great for the undereye area.. they're very moisturizing and dont settle into fine lines but cover great.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

My undereye circles are dark brown-purple looking , so nasty, I tried a LOT of concealers, and pretty much nothing work on me. this is all i tried..
* MAC all of their concealers
* Benefit Boi-ing and Lyin' eyes
* Lancome 
* Clinique
* Prescriptives
* Make up forever lift concealer
* Bobbi Brown (corrector, comcealer and powder)
* Laura Mercier Brightening powder #2
* all drugstore brands...

And nothing! yesterday I went to the Prescriptives counter to try some concealer.. and it was funny the MUA asked me.. are you wearing concealer right now??? and I said yes.. she was like.. IT looks bad..I said.. I know, that's why I'm here.. duhh
Anyway, that prescriptives thing doesn't work either! =(
All of the concealer before mentioned look grey on me.. do you know if there is any way the I can "cancel" the Dark Brownish-Purple color under my eyes?? I know that yellow cancels red.. but how about the rest???


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_My undereye circles are dark brown-purple looking , so nasty, I tried a LOT of concealers, and pretty much nothing work on me. this is all i tried..
* MAC all of their concealers
* Benefit Boi-ing and Lyin' eyes
* Lancome 
* Clinique
* Prescriptives
* Make up forever lift concealer
* Bobbi Brown (corrector, comcealer and powder)
* Laura Mercier Brightening powder #2
* all drugstore brands...

And nothing! yesterday I went to the Prescriptives counter to try some concealer.. and it was funny the MUA asked me.. are you wearing concealer right now??? and I said yes.. she was like.. IT looks bad..I said.. I know, that's why I'm here.. duhh
Anyway, that prescriptives thing doesn't work either! =(
All of the concealer before mentioned look grey on me.. do you know if there is any way the I can "cancel" the Dark Brownish-Purple color under my eyes?? I know that yellow cancels red.. but how about the rest???_

 
It's not always about the product, but more about finding the right color....if they are truly difficult, you may have to use more than one product (one to color correct-yellow corrects purple, green cancels red & vice-versa, one to blend into your skintone & if you want, one to brighten up the area)


----------



## faifai (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I've tried reading through the thread to see if this was mentioned and I don't think it was (if I'm wrong, forgive me). I wear NC45 in the Select Tint, and went to MAC the other day to see if they had a concealer that would work well on me - I asked for light to medium coverage. The MA said the Select Coverup in NW35 was a good match. 

It sounded strange to me to have an NC45 wearing NW35 and the color did seem a little "off", as if it was a bit too ashy or something. Do any NC45 wearers here also wear NW35 in the Select Coverup and find it a good match? Was the whole "it looks off" thing just in my head?


----------



## thelilprincess (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_My undereye circles are dark brown-purple looking , so nasty, I tried a LOT of concealers, and pretty much nothing work on me. this is all i tried..
* MAC all of their concealers
* Benefit Boi-ing and Lyin' eyes
* Lancome 
* Clinique
* Prescriptives
* Make up forever lift concealer
* Bobbi Brown (corrector, comcealer and powder)
* Laura Mercier Brightening powder #2
* all drugstore brands...

And nothing! yesterday I went to the Prescriptives counter to try some concealer.. and it was funny the MUA asked me.. are you wearing concealer right now??? and I said yes.. she was like.. IT looks bad..I said.. I know, that's why I'm here.. duhh
Anyway, that prescriptives thing doesn't work either! =(
All of the concealer before mentioned look grey on me.. do you know if there is any way the I can "cancel" the Dark Brownish-Purple color under my eyes?? I know that yellow cancels red.. but how about the rest???_

 
i was at the Giorgio Armani counter a few weeks ago - wanted to check out the High Precision Retouch concealer.  the color didn't work for me - 3.5 was too light, 4.5 too dark and there was nothing in between.  but, the MA used this color corrector concealer in an orange color on me, and it did the trick! but i don't want to spend $35 for the concealer.  someone told me MAC has one but it's available at the Pro store only.  so when i make a trip to MAC Pro, i'm gonna give this a try for my undereye circles.

btw, i use the studio finish concealer right now - but when my circles are really dark, i get that grey cast, too.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

You should try Benefit Boi-ing Concealer. You can get it at Sephora...I loved mine so much I used all of it and the compact broke in half! It's wonderful and it comes in three shades. It's super-blendable, too.  http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egor  yId=5333


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moyra* 

 
_The most amazing peach tone concealer I've used is by Senna (sennacosmetics.com) called "Cameo". It is cream, but with a very light application, works miracles and won't crease, even on my, ahem, well-seasoned, undereye area. For a non-peach tone, their Candlelight is also great (yellow undertone)._

 
OO, Senna is great stuff. I haven't used the concealer but I have a foundation set that's wonderful.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_My undereye circles are dark brown-purple looking , so nasty, I tried a LOT of concealers, and pretty much nothing work on me. this is all i tried..
* MAC all of their concealers
* Benefit Boi-ing and Lyin' eyes
* Lancome 
* Clinique
* Prescriptives
* Make up forever lift concealer
* Bobbi Brown (corrector, comcealer and powder)
* Laura Mercier Brightening powder #2
* all drugstore brands...
_

 
I've used a bunch of concealers and green cancels out redness and yellow should mask any purple or bluish skin. I find mixing different formulas and colors of concealer is the best thing to do to cover red spots and undereye  circles. You should look for a combination concealer that allows you to mix different shades to customize your coverage. 

Maybe try this ( http://www.ulta.com/control/product/~product_id=2107524 ) concealer colorwheel or MUFE ( http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...  aginate=true  ) ?


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Have you tried Estee Lauder's Re-Nutriv Duo Cream Concealer?

I love the formula, but they don't sell the lightest shade here. You can custom blend the color to your skin tone and it's medium to full coverage.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Hi,

I Dont Have The Dark Circle But More Like A Ring/round Circle Under My Eyes. The Shade Of Them Is The Same As My Skin Tone But How Do I Get The Circles To Blend It So It's A Smooth Surface. I Love Macs Hyper Real Foundation, I Also Use Be's But Since I Got The Hyper Recently Thats All I Use. Any Suggestions Would Be A Great Help.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## righteothen (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have really terribly under eye circles, with really thin skin there.  Currently I am using TheBalm TimeBalm Concealer.  I really like it because I can build to what coverage I need, and it's creamy, but not too creamy.  I hadn't had a problem with it caking, either.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I hope this is the right thread, I have tried everything! I have specific concealor concerns. I need one that covers up my dark blue/purple circles, lasts all day(or most of it), AND does not dry out under my eyes and enhance my fine lines(I have VERY dry skin under my eyes regardless of using clinique's all about eyes rich twice a day). I'm going to start teaching and I really don't want to look like a zombie or makeup challenged. Any recs? THANKS in advance!


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Hello! I wear glasses and my undereye circles are getting worse. 

They are just darker than my whole face.

I am NC45, and was wondering, should I use an eye brightener or concealer?

I have Smashbox's Full Coverage Stick Concealer and I use that for blemishes, but it does not help my undereye circles.

Thanks!


----------



## jamiNicole (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Just to offer some advice, I have really bad undereye circles and i find that the best thing for you to do is to get a really great eye cream and combat the dark coloring as best you can with the eye cream before applying any makeup.  It will take a couple weeks to see results, but once you see results from a good eye cream, then the less makeup you will have to use. 

I am recommending *Arbonne* NutriMin C Repair Corrective Eye Creme... this stuff is amazing and it has done wonders for my eyes.     

I still wear concealer, but i don't have to use nearly as much as I did before using the cream.  

The concealer I am using right now is by cinema secrets and it works really well.  It doesn't get cakey or settle, it is very smooth to apply.  They have tons of different shades to pick from so you should be able to find your perfect match. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have severed undereye circles.....so I use Bobbi Brown Corrector in bisque (I'm an nc25) with light application of Studio Finish in nc30......FLAWLESS


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

i bought mac select moisturecover not too long ago and i use it now everday under my eyes. it gives amazing coverage, blends well and feels really lightweight. the mac concealor in the pot did absolutely nothing for me...but moisturecover is wonderous!


----------



## faifai (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I ended up getting MAC Select Moisturecover as well. I'm an NC45 in the Select Tint foundation and I wear a NW35 in the Select Moisturecover. Just apply with a brush and then set with some colorless powder, it matches perfectly.

Oddly though, it only seems to match my undereye area. I have some discoloration around my mouth, and I guess they are darker spots that are harder to conceal, because it looks really obvious if I try to use the Moisturecover on those areas.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have super dark circle under my eyes also (hereditary...i think). I love using Bobbi Brown's Creamy Concealor Kit...its the greatest. I just happened to have a pic of it too loll.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 

 
_I hope this is the right thread, I have tried everything! I have specific concealor concerns. I need one that covers up my dark blue/purple circles, lasts all day(or most of it), AND does not dry out under my eyes and enhance my fine lines(I have VERY dry skin under my eyes regardless of using clinique's all about eyes rich twice a day). I'm going to start teaching and I really don't want to look like a zombie or makeup challenged. Any recs? THANKS in advance!_

 

You need to really try Bobbi Brown's Creamy Concealer...I highly recommend it! it has great coverage, and creamy which keeps it looking moist and not cake-y and dried out.


----------



## nics1972 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I use Bobbi Brown Corrector in Dark Bisque & BB Eye Brightner, or Sensual Skin Enhancer (Kevyn Aucoin) in SX11 and I honestly dont think anything else can compare to either of these. I have tried every concealer out there for my horrendous dark circles and found these to be the best. For covering blemishes, etc., I use LM Secret Camouflage. Many women use Secret Camouflage under their eyes, but you will need to make it more emmolient with eye cream or moisturizer. It is pretty dry and hard to blend if you use under the eyes all alone.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I have the same, annoying problem, lol! I was told to try the Studio Finish concealer. I haven't had a chance to get it yet but I'm definitely going to try it soon, I was told that it could cover up a tattoo. I figure if it could cover up a tattoo, it might stand a chance at covering my hideous under eye circles, haha!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i was at the Giorgio Armani counter a few weeks ago - wanted to check out the High Precision Retouch concealer.  the color didn't work for me - 3.5 was too light, 4.5 too dark and there was nothing in between.  but, the MA used this color corrector concealer in an orange color on me, and it did the trick! but i don't want to spend $35 for the concealer.  someone told me MAC has one but it's available at the Pro store only.  so when i make a trip to MAC Pro, i'm gonna give this a try for my undereye circles._

 
Is this the MAC pro item you are talking about: Colour Corrector Peach? 
Has anyone tried this and does it help with the dark circles?


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I love MAC but I really have had wonderful luck with Clinique Line-Smoothing concealer. Remember to always go a tad bit lighter than your normal shade for undereye


----------



## Hilly (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I'm going to try the BB eye brightner stuff. I hope it helps me. Nothing ever does!


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I'm going to try the BB eye brightner stuff. I hope it helps me. Nothing ever does!_

 

The eye brightener is too sheer if you have very dark circles, don't expect any miracles with that one.


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_The eye brightener is too sheer if you have very dark circles, don't expect any miracles with that one._

 
By itself, it is. I always use it over corrector and concealer. That does make a LOT of difference.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I like Touche Eclat by Yves Saint Laurent.  Works the best for me!


----------



## miinx (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_The eye brightener is too sheer if you have very dark circles, don't expect any miracles with that one._

 
 I use it on top of my corrector and concealer to touch up during the day. It makes a huge difference, and seems to make it overall wear better as well.


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miinx* 

 
_I use it on top of my corrector and concealer to touch up during the day. It makes a huge difference, and seems to make it overall wear better as well._

 
I'm wearing Armani's Skin Retouch with La Prairie's Pen Concealer on top and I'm quite pleased with it right now.


----------



## prettypretty88 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

Something for you here.. you can visit this web site http://www.mydarkcirclesblog.com . This blog provides quite number of information about dark circles including some video clips on how to conceal dark circles, home remedies and eye cream reviews. Quite informative though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can probably start with natural ways to reduce dark circles http://www.mydarkcirclesblog.com/2007/01/16/natural-ways-to-reduce-dark-eyes-circles/


----------



## Lamia (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I have used "Maybelline Coverstick Corrector Concealer-Yellow Correct Dark Circles".  It is not expensive and I always keep one in my purse and one at home.  I have had dark circles my entire life (I got them from my mum).  I put that under my eyes and on my eyelids (after applying moisturizer).  I then put my foundation on and blend it down from my eyes (so I don't have the "whited" out look under my eyes from the concealer).  It is also very good for blemishes.  Hope this helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

2 Great concealers - Make Up Forever Full Coverage (i'm an NW15) I use #2
Make Up Forever Lift & Conceal  - I use #1
I use the Lift concealer right over the Full Coverage - Lightly.

They are waterproof & long wearing...they're awesome!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I use Nars concealer.  Great coverage.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

Becca Concealer.


----------



## aeni (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

MUF Full Coverage (6) and YSL Touche Eclat (3)


----------



## lara (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

TheBalm Time Balm concealer - this stuff hides _everything_.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I'm currently using both of Armani's concealers, I'm incredibly happy with them and don't crease.


----------



## prettypretty88 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

Here is a great free eye serum for dark circles that I found recently ( for US only though). You can get Hydroderm Eye Serum Anti-Aging Eye Complex  (http://www.freeproductssample.com/hy...m-trial-offer/) value $60 Free with only $3.6 for S/H. 
And if you have wrinkles, Hydroderm Patented Anti Aging Free Trial ( http://www.freeproductssample.com/hy...ng-free-trial/ ) would be a good choice as well.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I just picked up Revlon's Age Defying Concealer with Botafirm a few days ago and surprisingly, I really like it so far. All the colors seem to have a peachy-salmon undertone, so in a way it kind of color corrects, at least on my blue-purple circles. I have a little puffiness as well, and it seems to help with that too. A little goes a long way, and I think it was about 9 or 10 dollars. For color reference, I wear shade C5 in MAC and use the Age Defying Concealer in 'medium' hth!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Mac concealer!*

So ive been using nyc concealer and they cover ok if i have small little pimples but they dont help with my dark circles. Do any of the mac concealers over dark circles well?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

i think the studio finish concealer is the best concealer. Its really thick, and it covers really well.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

because its thick does it feel cakey?


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

to me it actually felt really heavy and i had to return it... i didnt like it at all...


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

Ew I dont want anything heavy. I heard that the select cover up was good?


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

That's the one I've been using... it's lighter but the coverage is also lighter. I don't mind it but if you're looking for an under eye concealer it's not the greatest but it's not bad. Then again, I don't sleep much so I have pretty bad dark circles under my eyes.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

i find YSL touche eclat or Dior skinflash concealer works the best for dark circles. they both have light reflective particles in them that light hits off and makes dark circles unnoticable!


----------



## pahblov (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* 

 
_Ew I dont want anything heavy. I heard that the select cover up was good?_

 
I hate heavy feeling make-up and I use Select to cover redness and under-eye circles, so it gets a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from me.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

I use this MAC concelor. I forgot what it is, but it comes in the same thing the eyeshadow holders on in. It works well for me. I head Amazing Cosmetics at Sephora works really well.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

I returned my Studio Finish concealer too...did not like at all. The best I've found is Make Up Forever concealer & lift concealer. For days when I'm just running errands, I have been using the MAC Moisture Cover which i do like.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

i like the studio finish concealer a lot. it doesn't feel heavy or cakey to me. It can get cakey if you apply too much of it, but you don't need a lot of it. Personally I need a lot of coverage for certain areas on my face, and after using so many concealers that don't work at all, this one is great. I don't notice it being cakey on me. To each her own


----------



## redambition (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

i use select coverup for under eyes, and studio finish for blemishes.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 20, 2007)

*MAC concealers for dark circles*

Hi,

I was wondering if you could recommend me one of your concealers. I suffer from dark circles under the eyes which is mainly what I use concealer for. At the moment I am using the Studio Finish concealer but I am finidng it too heavy and cakey for under my eyes and it seems to wear away easily. I haven't tried any of the other MAC concealers. Any suggestions?

xx


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

Wow I forgot I posted this lol. Great recs, ill have to check into them


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Mac concealer!*

Select Cover-Up is the best!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: MAC concealers for dark circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Hi,

I was wondering if you could recommend me one of your concealers. I suffer from dark circles under the eyes which is mainly what I use concealer for. At the moment I am using the Studio Finish concealer but I am finidng it too heavy and cakey for under my eyes and it seems to wear away easily. I haven't tried any of the other MAC concealers. Any suggestions?

xx_

 
I don't care for Studio Finish under the eyes either.  I use the Select Cover Up. It is highly pigmented and really lasts.  I don't have a problem with creasing, but if you do, just set it with a bit of powder.  I like the feel of the Select Cover Up.  It feels light, doesn't feel greasy and covers quite well. 

If you have really dark circles, try a pink/rosey/NW-based concealer (you can do this even if you wear a yellow/golden/NC-based foundation).  If you have really dark circles and use a yellow based, it will sometimes look gray, which is what you are trying to avoid.  The NW-based will help to cover and warm it up.  

Stop by your MAC counter for a match to an NW concealer.


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I use Select Cover-Up color corrector in Peach (Pro product) topped with Select Cover-Up in my shade (NW20). The peach colour really helps hiding the blue.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I've been using Dior Diorsculpt concealer for years now.  Natural looking, buildable coverage.  Not as many shades as MAC though.


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Ugh yeah, I've been using the MAC Studio Finish concealer and it's actually bad. The coverage is GREAT, but after about in hour, it's all creased and starting to look spotty and worn. It makes my eyes look older and wrinkly, actually. I need to find something better. Thanks for some of the great suggestions in here.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

i use select cover up.
i'm asian as well, and i use a lighter color (nw20) for under my eyes and around the eye area and i use nw25 to cover up blemishes.  it works like a charm....i read you use BE but i finish with blot powder and it makes my face pretty flawless. =)


----------



## lara (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I've switched to KA Sensual Skin Enhancer topped with Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder - it lasts all day without creasing and looks flawless.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I've considered getting the KA Sensual Skin Enhancer for MONTHS now, now that I comitted the extravaganza of getting SK-II's Air-Touch, I think I'll go get that concealer, but it's hard to get here in Portugal.


----------



## missasoup (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Beware if using select cover up by MAC. It is one of the only products they make that does indeed have mineral oil in it. I love cargo's one base concealer for under eyes as it does cover but doesn't sit in creases and you can use it on blemishes without fearing that you will break out more.


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

I did some reasearch on MUA and I think I'm going to try out the Bobbi Brown Corrector, and the Clarins Instant Light Perfecting Touch pen as a combination. I don't think MAC is really the HG for concealers...


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 29, 2008)

MAC's Select Cover-Up does not do anything for me. I wish I could give it the thumbs up like many people, but it was nowhere near enough coverage for me. I also tried BeneFit's Eye Bright and that did nothing. It'd only be good for those requiring very minimal coverage or 'brightening.' My next attempt will be BeneFit Boi-ing because I heard it is very heavy duty, so maybe you can sample that in Sephora?


----------



## stacey wacey (Feb 5, 2008)

Try Amazing Cosmetics

Amazing Cosmetics

I had a model with really dark, purple circles on the inside and bottom of her eyes and this covered it up like a dream.


----------



## Ericita (Feb 6, 2008)

I have very very dark purple undereye, and the only thing that can deal with them without looking cakey is the Bobbi Brown's corrector. 
I'm a NW20 and I use it in Light Bisque. It's like magic for me. 

I've tried: YSL touch eclat, biotherm forget it, biotherm light catch, a Dior one, MAC select moisturecover, a lancome one, a clinique's... but really, nothing works as the bobbi brown corrector. I don't search anymore


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

I tryed Lancome Effacernes longue tenue in 02 shade. It's a good concealer, better than the MAC in the pot (I don't remember the name, I had only a sample).


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been using MAC Select Moisturecover in NW15 (I'm a NW20) and it's been working very well for me.


----------



## Trista (Feb 18, 2008)

I am plagued by dark circles under my eyes and I swear by Bobbi Brown Corrector. I gently pat Laura Mercier concealer over the corrector. I really try not to pack too much on cause I don't like the reverse raccoon effect.


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trista* 

 
_I am plagued by dark circles under my eyes and I swear by Bobbi Brown Corrector. I gently pat Laura Mercier concealer over the corrector. I really try not to pack too much on cause I don't like the reverse raccoon effect._

 
How does the BB Corrector compare to the MAC Studio Finish concealer? It also comes in a pot, and I didn't like the MAC one because it ended up caking and flaking off and looked really wierd after a few hours. Is the BB Corrector better? Does it look smooth and stay in place?

I bought the Clarins Instant Light Perfecting Touch pen recently and I like it so far. The product goes on very smoothly and it doesn't cake on me, and lasts a long time.


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
I bought the Clarins Instant Light Perfecting Touch pen recently and I like it so far. The product goes on very smoothly and it doesn't cake on me, and lasts a long time._

 
How is it in terms of coverage though? I bough the Guerlain Issima Pen and although the formula doesn't cake on me and lasts long (for a pen concealer/highlighter) it didn't do much in terms of coverage. Does it have decent coverage power for dark circles? (Not expecting any miracles due to the formula) So far, the best pen/brush concealer I've used was La Prairie's but it's too damn expensive and I've been considering Corrector for a while.


----------



## user79 (Feb 21, 2008)

^ It does cover decently, but if you want something heavy duty I'd suggest the Bobbi Brown corrector. I think I will actually get that one as well and combine the 2, the pen is really convenient for daily use and the consistency of the product is very luxurious and blends sooo easily with just a light finger. Maybe go to a Clarins counter and get the MA to put it on you to see.


----------



## Trista (Feb 21, 2008)

On me the BB corrector is smoother than the MAC Studio Finish concealer and blends a bit easier. It does last on me since I do apply loose powder to set my makeup. It is a bit creamy.
I never tried the Clarins concealer. Maybe one day i'll look into it since I'm always interested in trying out new products.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 22, 2008)

MAC Select Moisturecover all the way!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 22, 2008)

Benefit Boi-ing!!! A lifesaver for me. This is now my HG concealer!


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_It's true. I too, am a victim of dark undereye circles. What is the best concealor for them? I don't have any skincare/face make up from MAC, just e/s, lipglosses, etc. What do you think about Studio Fix Concealor? I want something versatile (something that will cover up my blemishes on the face as well as hiding those circles). I don't want to consider foundation though because I already use BE. Please help. I need to find something before I get my senior pictures taken!_

 
YOU REALLY DONT WANNA COMPARE DARK CIRCLES. I HAVE SOME DARK CIRCLES THAT JUST PISS ME OFF. AFTER MANY TRIAL AND ERROR PERIODS, MAC'S STUDIO FINISH CONCEALOR HAS SAVED ME. IT PROVIDES OPAQUE COVERAGE DEPENDING ON HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO BUILD. IT HAS SPF 35, ABSORBS EXCESS AOIL AND MORE THAN ANYTHING, IT CAN COVER DARK CIRCLES AND BLEMISHES. AND IF YOU HAVE JUST A LITTLE COVERAGE YOU CAN JUST USE  A A LITTLE BIT. I RECOMMEND USING A CONCEALOR BRUSH AND JUST USING YOUR MIDDLE FINGER WHICH IS THE FLATTEST FINGER ON YOUR HAND TO PAT THE CONCEALOR. THE HEAT FROM YOUR FINGER WILL SET THE FOUNDATION. I USE MAC'S SELECT SHEER PRESSED POWDER TO SET MY FOUNDATION. FOR BLEMISHES ON THE FACE, YOU CAN USE STUDIO TOUCH UP STICK WHICH YOU CAN SET WITH SELECT SHEER AS WELL.


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Mar 7, 2008)

Like Caffn8Me said early in the thread, I use a little bit of orange lipstick or eyeshadow to neutralize the bluish/black circles.  I know it sounds weird, but it really REALLY works and makes sense colorwise...


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2008)

Have any of you tried MUFE Lift Concealer? I hear it is great for dark circles and it has something in it that helps reflect the light away from any lines. I have been meaning to get by Sephora and check this out but haven't made there yet. I do like using Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder over concealer and it last forever.


----------



## flamingflamenco (Mar 11, 2008)

I love Tarte's The Eraser concealer.  I am not big on the stick/pen applicator, but I just apply some to my finger tips and then dab repeatedly under my eyes (I have BAD dark circles, mostly inherited from my mother and a biproduct of having two kids that never go to sleep easy.)  It was an easy color match (Medium Beige for me) and it's a light formula that isn't greasy or drying.  Around $19USD -- found at Sephora.  Sample it before you buy it; I fell in love instantly!


----------



## flamingflamenco (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, and P.S. I use BE as well and I really think it works quite nicely with the powder.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 11, 2008)

For pictures, I recommend using Studio Finish (MAC). I actually use Studio Finish if and when I do peoples make up for photos et. It provides excellent coverage for under eye circles and when used lightly can hide blemish marks.
Do....use a concealer brush to apply the concealer and your index (middle finger) finger to blend(just pat it). Then heat from your finger will help it set better. 
Do....set it with either MAC Select Sheer powder or MAC Blot Powder
Do.... invest in a good sunscreen. The blemish marks on your skin wont go away unless you take better care of your skin. the sun just makes them darker.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_^ It does cover decently, but if you want something heavy duty I'd suggest the Bobbi Brown corrector. I think I will actually get that one as well and combine the 2, the pen is really convenient for daily use and the consistency of the product is very luxurious and blends sooo easily with just a light finger. Maybe go to a Clarins counter and get the MA to put it on you to see._

 

I ended up buying all three, Bobbi Brown's corrector and creamy concealer and the Guerlain pen.

The Guerlain pen I only use when I want to sport a no makeup look and just want to naturally brighten the area. The Bobbi Brown one is fabulous and both corrector and creamy concealer worked flawlessly together.

I really want to buy the Kevyn Aucoin now... yup concealer whore(ish)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Have any of you tried MUFE Lift Concealer? I hear it is great for dark circles and it has something in it that helps reflect the light away from any lines. I have been meaning to get by Sephora and check this out but haven't made there yet. I do like using Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder over concealer and it last forever._

 
MUFE Lift Concealer, it works wonderful as a concealer base and neutralizes the color of my lids (didn't notice no lifting though), but for someone who has very dark circles, it doesn't work by itself, it has to be paired with a creamier product that provides more coverage.


----------



## frogy_green (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Is there a rule of thumb for concealers? Like one shade above your foundation etc?
I am an NW55 in fluid and NW50 in powder I have dark areas under my eye that only go until about the middle of my iris and then it fades out. I would love something I can wear with or without foundation._

 
 this is or dark boys or girls, i mean nw40+ or nc 40+ (more like african american, hispanic, indian, arabian)

grab mac's ruby woo lipstick with a 217 brush and buff it around the dark spots, then go over it with mac studio finish concealoer in your skin color and your dark circles will fade away, the red lipsitck will help fight off darkness and not make your concelor ashy... hope this helps


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

^ would russian red work? i don't have ruby woo

im nc43 and my concealer is nw30
thanks


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 26, 2008)

No7 Instant Radiance Concealer is pretty good at covering dark circles.  It's really light and you can put as much as you need on without it caking.

I found Benefits Bo-ing concealer too thick and heavy to use under my eyes.  And it's a little too dark (even in the lightest shade) for those of us who have a pale complexion.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_I ended up buying all three, Bobbi Brown's corrector and creamy concealer and the Guerlain pen.

The Guerlain pen I only use when I want to sport a no makeup look and just want to naturally brighten the area. The Bobbi Brown one is fabulous and both corrector and creamy concealer worked flawlessly together.

I really want to buy the Kevyn Aucoin now... yup concealer whore(ish)

Thanks for the tips._

 
Oh actually, the pen I bought was from *Clarins*, not Guerlain, but I'm glad you found something you like.

How do you like the BB Corrector? How does it compare to MAC Studio Finish? Cuz I didn't like that one at all...


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
How do you like the BB Corrector? How does it compare to MAC Studio Finish? Cuz I didn't like that one at all..._

 
I really like the Corrector, the texture is just right and on days that my circles are not as dark, I can wear it on it's own and it neutralizes the darkness just fine.

I never liked MAC's concealers, I don't like the texture and for something of the sort, I've always preferred the MUFE concealer palettes which is what I carry in my kit.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I use Jane Irredelle Concealer; I love it
for Keven Acoin's product's; Has a website with his products
I never used Laura Mercer but heard nothing but good things about their products


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lancome waterproof effacernes


----------



## fashionette (Apr 21, 2008)

I use mineral foundation as concealer on pimples. just apply with a small eyeshadow or concealer brush and set with a little powder. Voila!


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 21, 2008)

I just want to tell you I tried Helena Rubinstein's Magic Concealer (in Medium) and that it's A MIRACLE on dark circles!!
For reference, I'm NW20 in SFF.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 21, 2008)

Clé de Peau in Ivory, it's amazing. You just have to moisturize the under-eye area well otherwise it will crease.

I apply it with a concealer brush and the tube lasts forever.


----------



## hunnybun (Apr 22, 2008)

i too have horrible dark circles and swear by 3 words... 

ysl touch eclat!!

total holy grail.  it's pretty expensive, but the color neutralizes and conceals the undereye are like magic.  the best part is that the texture is so light -- so unlike other concealers i've tried, it never looks heavy or cakey.

i know that lancome makes a similar product that may be a cheaper alternative w/ a very similar forumlation.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_i too have horrible dark circles and swear by 3 words... 

ysl touch eclat!!

total holy grail.  it's pretty expensive, but the color neutralizes and conceals the undereye are like magic.  the best part is that the texture is so light -- so unlike other concealers i've tried, it never looks heavy or cakey.

i know that lancome makes a similar product that may be a cheaper alternative w/ a very similar forumlation._

 
Seriously? Le Touche D'Eclat can't even begin to neutralize mine and the colors look odd in me and I've pretty much tried all colors I could and it always made my under eye area appear green or ashy... I would love to be able to use it though.


----------



## _Ella_ (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I just want to tell you I tried Helena Rubinstein's Magic Concealer (in Medium) and that it's A MIRACLE on dark circles!!
For reference, I'm NW20 in SFF._

 

I have to try that! I never tried Helena Rubinstein,from MAC, Bobbi Brown and so on works nothing on my skin. The best concealer is my Studio Stick Foundation (!!)  in NW 20


----------



## versace (May 5, 2008)

i tried YSL touche eclat (if thats how its pronounced) and dior one and i prefered dior,although im not happy with either.I just bought stila and not happy again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess i would like it to be inivisible


----------



## user79 (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_i tried YSL touche eclat (if thats how its pronounced) and dior one and i prefered dior,although im not happy with either.I just bought stila and not happy again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i guess i would like it to be inivisible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you like the pen style ones with the twist up brush variety, maybe try the one *Clarins *makes. I posted about it a few posts back. I have this one and like it, it blends really well and looks invisible when I pat it in. I think I will probably repurchase this when I run out. It's a bit pricey but I think less than the Touche Eclat.


----------



## MissCreoula (May 6, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer is my fave & Laura Mercier is my 2nd fave


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I am trying MAC Studio Finish right now and I am pretty happy about it. The MA showed me how to apply it with the concealer brush.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 7, 2008)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I love MUFE Full Cover Concealer. Other than that, I've liked Clinique City Cover Compact. I'm dying to try Benefit's Erase Paste now, but I'll always have a tube of the MUFE on hand.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

Vasanti #2 Duo by Vasanti Cosmetics!


----------



## msmack (May 7, 2008)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

Biotherm 'Forget it' concealer in '10'


----------



## iluvmac (May 8, 2008)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

I've tried Helena Rubinstein's Magic Concealer: wonderful for dark circles, very brightening!!


----------



## bleiboo (May 8, 2008)

*Re: best concealer for dark circles?*

select cover up is defo good but you have to re-touch, so I'd say try prescriptives the 'pen one'- sorry its a bit vague i'll look up the proper name when I get home- but it's defo the sh*t doesn't crease and you just need a little bit to cover the flaws you can also use it as a concealer on the face. its ace!! and I've tried a few. (they all crease other than this one!!!) hope it helps -x-


----------



## ame (May 13, 2008)

SO far either Kevyn Aucoin SSE (Got at the Neimans at Northpark in Dallas) or Mary Kay's concealer. Neither is full coverage on me (I seriously have what can qualify as football black goin on here) but they reduce them substantially. I usually brush some shimmery ivory or pale peach (cargo georgia) shadow in the inner corner and just below the tear duct to try to bounce some light.

I have yet to find anything opaque in the 68 different concealer products I have tried over the last 20 years.


----------



## bad_doll (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbyabby* 

 
_I haven't tried other brands, but studio stick foundation with a 224 works better than any MAC concealers for undereyes._

 
agrreeed!!


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

Benefit Boing or EDM in sunlihgt or Intensive fair (for me)


----------



## mitcha (May 24, 2008)

I loved Studio Stick with 194 brush!


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

My HG is MAC studio finish


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

I just got into a product called CoverBlend by Exuviance that was HIGHLY recommended by iamgrape1119 on youtube. Seriously, this thing is awesome! IT covers my under-eye dark circle really well. If I wear it alone with nothing else, I just set if with some Everyday minerals spring concealer powder and it's good for the day! =D


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

vincent longo. it is a DREAM concealer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stays on thru everything.i have to scrub just to get it off.


----------



## pooh85 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have very dark cicle eyes, I use select cover up nw30, it's perfect,  sometimes I use over this Studio light ,sand, so I can illuminate too.


----------



## Madonna (Jul 2, 2008)

I use Make Up For Ever's Camouflage Palette in No. 3. It's so convenient because I can mix and match the shades depending on my skin during winter/summer.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 3, 2008)

Right now, I'm using MUFE Full Cover Concealer. It's the best I've found so far. I can easily build up the coverage, it doesn't cake or crease on me, and it's also waterproof so it lasts all day. I don't know if I'll repurchase when I run out. I probably will, but I'm mightly tempted by KA SSE and Benefit Erase Paste.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

When purchasing concealer, if you suffer from dark under-eye circles, purchase one that possesses a different pigment (or undertone) than your actual color and also color of the actual dark under-eye circles. For instance, if you have fair/light skin with rosey pigment (or undertone) and your circles are a blue, purchase a concealer that possesses warm pigments (or undertones) rather than using a lipstick. 

"Orange" lipstick is often recommended under concealer as a base that meshes the actual color. Orange is a warm color and when you combine the colors together, it creates an illusion, as if the dark under-eye circles are invisible. You can use orange or even brown to create such an effect because they are both warm colors. The colors would have to be orange or brown, not mixed or collaborated with another shade. They would also have to be matte. This "orange" may not work on all skintones and pigments, especially those with warm pigments (or undertones). With women who possess warm pigments (or undertones) in their skin, including within their dark under-eye circles, "orange" would not work because it is a warm color. A woman with this issue would need a cool color such as "rosey red" or "fuschsia". 

Most dark under-eye circles possess a purple or green kind of undertone, so yellow is possible to use, but only on cool pigmented (or undertoned) skin. You can actually use yellow, if it is brighter and a more visible color that can be build in place of the "orange".


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_i too have horrible dark circles and swear by 3 words... 

ysl touch eclat!!

total holy grail.  it's pretty expensive, but the color neutralizes and conceals the undereye are like magic.  the best part is that the texture is so light -- so unlike other concealers i've tried, it never looks heavy or cakey.

i know that lancome makes a similar product that may be a cheaper alternative w/ a very similar forumlation._

 
I just bought this when I was picking up the faux effet cils mascara.. I'm regretting it big time! Its soo drying and it has an ashy kind of look. I don't know why makeup artists rave about this.. It doesn't cover or brighten anything for me!

I've just been using the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concelear. It's creamy and really orange, so it cancels out the blue!


----------



## pensive (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the best thing I've ever used on my eyes would have to be BeneFit Lemonade. I've been using it for months and it's a must in my make up bag now. I think it applies easy and lasts a long time.

Another one I really like is Dior's Radiance Booster Pen. It's good for hiding the shadows and also giving you a little bit of a light boost in the areas where applied.


----------



## seiya_odango (Aug 17, 2008)

I have really bad blueish-purple under eye circles and I use Bobbi Brown's corrector in Bisque, a peachy shade. I also have the concealer with the powder too, but I don't bother using it. I find if I use all three, it settles in my creases and makes me look old. (I'm in my 20's)

If you use any of Bobbi Brown's concealers, I suggest using her hydrating eye cream under it as a primer- let it settle for a minute then apply your corrector. It really makes a difference. This is my staple and has worked the best for me so far.


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I also love the Bobbi Brown concealor for my very dark circles.


----------



## mittens (Aug 17, 2008)

I use Cle de Peau (HG for me!). But honestly, the best thing I ever did for my dark circles and puffiness was Clarins Contour Eye Gel. I've only used it for a couple days and I can already see improvement. This is the first time I use Clarins, so I'm excited to try other products--maybe an eye cream designed for night time. Good luck!

Also, drinking more water has improved my skin in general.


----------



## aefreema (Aug 18, 2008)

If you use a little orange lipstick then the orange and blue neutralize each other.  It's a theory based on the color wheel.  It works from my understanding.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 19, 2008)

I actually use Studio Fix powder as my undereye concealer. My 225 brush is perfect for putting it on (I put 3-4 layers on). I use NC40 Studio Fix for my face and NC35 Studio Fix under my eyes. I think it works better on darker skin because you only need to lighten the undereyes a little to make them match the rest of the skin, whereas on lighter people you would need to make them completely invisible. The Studio Fix is great though, it never creases no matter how much you put on, and a MAC SA didn't believe me that I have dark circles since she inspected me up close and didn't see concealer under my eyes.


----------



## LoveMU (Aug 25, 2008)

I use Amazing Concealer in Medium Light, it's really thick and my dark circles are very dark!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone used TARTE's the eraser?


----------



## sherox (Aug 30, 2008)

i use benefit erase paste, i can really see the difference when i use it. plus it comes in this little pot and you reaaally dont need a lot to cover u! it covers my pimples really good too


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 30, 2008)

Actually I use Studio Fix Concealer! It's really creamy so u have to set with powder! The coverage is omg awesome! It hides my blemishes but for some reason (or maybe I'm paranoid) that I think Im' not concealing my under eye well cuz I think I can still it! WerID huh? I am also using a yellow concealer first then studio fix concealer then foundation and then touch up on concealer again and then powder! And now I have creases! great! :O) I'm doing something wrong!


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 30, 2008)

btw I heard about this craze about 'salmon colour concealer' from Eve Pearl! anyone try that method yet?


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 30, 2008)

I use about the same amount of applications as u when concealing but wat do u do to prevent it from creasing? Myne always creases up and I hate it. But I love the concealer. It covers amazingly!


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 3, 2008)

ok girls I have major major problems with using Mac's Studio Finish concealer! lately it's been creasing up on me and it makes me look all crinkly under my eyes! It's really gross! I'm not OLD and when it creases up like that it makes me look like a clown! What am I doing wrong? I use Yellow concealer first, use a sponge and smooth it out, then apply Studio Finish concealer, then wear foundation all over face, and pat foundation over concealer and smooth it out! Then I powder my face, including under my eye and minutes later, it creases! HELP!


----------



## christina83 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have really black eyes, i look like ive been beaten up and I love YSL touch eclat. but when i fancy a change i use ooh la lift by benefit with laura mercier undercover concealer


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer is my favourite. Love it!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 18, 2008)

I Love Clinique line smoothing concealer


----------



## NancyNosrati (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been using Mac's concealer's for my dark under eye cirlces with little success, 

BUT, after trying on Benefit's concealer for under the eye area at Sephora, WOW the coverage is alot better so I have switched.  The only downside is that the color choice isnt as diverse. 3 colors only, but def. worth trying!

 It is called Boi - ing


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 18, 2008)

I have really dark undereye circles, with a purplish coloration and limited by a blue vein, and that area of my eye is a bit sunken in, creating a shadow on it... I've tried a lot of concealers and, surprisingly, the best I've tried is also the cheapest. I have gave a shot at a German drugstore brand called Essence Cosmetics, I tried their concealer stick and chose a pink shade to counteract the discoloration. It works wonders! I put a bit on my ring finger, dab it on the back of my hand to remove the excess and warm it up, apply all over the undereye area and blend. It works great! It doesn't cover them completely, but it does a great job, specially for the price!


----------



## wendybird (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer is my favourite. Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






I want to start experimenting with concealer from other brands but since BB works so well on me I don't think I'll find another brand that can top it.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 22, 2008)

mufe lift concealer all the way for me


----------



## dreamiez (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer is my favourite. Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Is this drying?


----------



## Mariella77 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Can't find the right concealer to save my life*

Hi guys,

I posted this last night but my message never appeared, I must have done something wrong... Anyway.

I need help finding the right concealer, I have tried tons of them, including Mac stick in NW20, and they don't hide my dark circles, just make them look ashy if I may say. 
The thing is, they're not that dark and they're not blue or purple. They're kind of greyish, beigeish, maybe even greenish - hard to describe. But I can't hide them and when I put dark makeup on my eyes you see them even more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have tried a light pink corrector as well, it helps but it's not enough.
Can you recommend anything I can try and that I can find online or in Europe (Belgium/France). I am tired of spending tons in products I end up not using because they don't do the job.

Thanks!


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't find the right concealer to save my life*

Have you tried Helena Rubinstein's Magic Concealer? Does a great job IMO.


----------



## abbey_08 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't find the right concealer to save my life*

benefit have a new thing called powderflage thats suposed to be for dark circles. i havent used it myself but it did get a good review on musingsofamuse

id also recommend benefits boi-ing concealor because its really good at hiding dark circles and blemishes


----------



## aimee (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't find the right concealer to save my life*

macs studio finish concealer is great on my under eye circles
its an opaque concealer HTH


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't find the right concealer to save my life*

Yeah, have you tried MAC Studio Finish concealer? It can cover tattoos, so under-eye circles shouldn't be a a problem at all.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't find the right concealer to save my life*

You should try studio finish, it has great coverage.


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 5, 2008)

I have no idea why for me, in real life, i still can see my dark circles after using concealer, but yet taking photos, the dark circles are not there.

wrong concealer used?


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 8, 2008)

Eve Pearl makes a Salmon shaded base concealer that works great for this specific beauty issue. These concealers work great for hiding those dark under eye circles. Another great way to concealing undereye circles is using a matte orange lipstick under your regular concealer. This works as an irridescent color shield, canceling out the cool undertones of the eye. If your dark circles are more warm than cool, you want to use a matte fuchsia lipstick as opposed to an orange, which is a warm shade used to cancel out cool colors. Also before applying concealer, you want to use an ice cube in that area of your eye. It works great and you'll notice results in due time, Good luck!


----------



## kkischer04 (Oct 13, 2008)

I had gone to a MAC counter at Dillards for a rec on concealer. They lady had tried one on me and said that it was good, so I bought it. Now that I have it at home and can it in daylight, it is more tan than my foundation, which is makeup forever. Is the color choice right, or should I have paid more attention to what she was giving me?


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_I had gone to a MAC counter at Dillards for a rec on concealer. They lady had tried one on me and said that it was good, so I bought it. Now that I have it at home and can it in daylight, it is more tan than my foundation, which is makeup forever. Is the color choice right, or should I have paid more attention to what she was giving me?_

 
Whenever you're purchasing foundation or concealer, do it during the day and after they applied it to you, come outside with a mirror and check it against sunlight. Department store lighting is about the most misleading thing when getting complexion products.

You didn't do anything wrong nor did the attendant, chuck it up to bad lighting.


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 17, 2008)

Can someone please help me? I love MAC stuid fix concealer- it does a fantastic job, however, it always creases in my eye area, no matter how much I apply, or how much I try and spread it. I don't use a Brush - could that be the issue?

I have highly senstive skin, and use this as it is the only frangrance free concealer I can find.. Can anybody else recommend a good concealer for under the eyes that has no fragrance (NW15) or if this is the only concealer I can use, can somebody please help me get rid of these creases that make me look 20 years older in my eye area?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## eye80 (Oct 19, 2008)

i never tried concealer but i don't want to spent too much on my 1st purchase i want to try it 1st .... i saw maybelline's Instant Age Rewind® Double Face Perfector on a drug store and also it has good reviews on makeupalley...  i just want to know does anyone used this product??


----------



## raen (Oct 20, 2008)

Mineral Power!


----------



## Mac MaMa (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_It's true. I too, am a victim of dark undereye circles. What is the best concealor for them? I don't have any skincare/face make up from MAC, just e/s, lipglosses, etc. What do you think about Studio Fix Concealor? I want something versatile (something that will cover up my blemishes on the face as well as hiding those circles). I don't want to consider foundation though because I already use BE. Please help. I need to find something before I get my senior pictures taken!_

 
Stuido Fix concealor works for me. I'm NC42 and I use NW30. It will cover both the blemishes on your face and will hide the circles. I would definitely recommend using Studio Fix concealer.


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love physician's formula... quality stuff for cheaper


----------



## kkischer04 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_ I don't use a Brush - could that be the issue?
_

 
I was told by a lady at the MAC counter that she like to use a"fluffy" brush, the 217 in particular, and she just taps it on the under eye area...but I've never tried it myself...


----------



## guerr (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm an NC40 Studio fluid Fix foundation user..which mac concealer would be best for me? I didn't know if I go lighter or darker with concealer because I don't know how that would affect my foundation??


----------



## casanova70 (Nov 27, 2008)

After literally years of struggling and a product graveyard, I have finally found the solution to cakey concealers, discoloration, and product wear off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. any foundation primer, I love BE Prime Time or Smashbox Photo Finish
2. benefit erase paste in #2 (the pink tone perfectly cancels out the purple tone of my undereye circles and blends much better into my foundation)
-apply with a small concealer brush (my small dollar store paintbrush works great)
-two layers does the trick for especially prominent circles
3. laura mercier secret brightening powder

don't forget to cover up the inner corners of the eyes as well. give it a try! you will not be disappointed.


----------



## newmakeuplover (Nov 29, 2008)

I simply looove the Estee Lauder max coverage..it covers EVERYTHING and does not leave streaks. Hope this helps


----------



## newmakeuplover (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *casanova70* 

 
_After literally years of struggling and a product graveyard, I have finally found the solution to cakey concealers, discoloration, and product wear off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. any foundation primer, I love BE Prime Time or Smashbox Photo Finish
2. benefit erase paste in #2 (the pink tone perfectly cancels out the purple tone of my undereye circles and blends much better into my foundation)
-apply with a small concealer brush (my small dollar store paintbrush works great)
-two layers does the trick for especially prominent circles
3. laura mercier secret brightening powder

don't forget to cover up the inner corners of the eyes as well. give it a try! you will not be disappointed._

 






SMASHBOX primer ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 1, 2008)

I have just discovered BeneFit's Lemon-Aid and I am in love.  I have dark circles, not just under my eyes, but my eyelids are super dark as well.  This stuff is a life saver.  Be careful on application though.. you kind of have to pat it and not rub it on or it will disappear.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going to try the Boi ing..........I haven't had any luck with concealers


----------



## Iffath (Dec 17, 2008)

I use: 

1. MAC Studio Finish spf35 in nw35
2. Wet 'n Wild stick concealer in medium, toss it in my purse for on the go!


----------



## Taj (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing beats *cle de peau *concealer in ocher : non-drying and just the amount of coverage !! PERFECT


----------



## missbliss2 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm currently using Bobbi Brown correcter + concealer, and although it works well with concealing my dark circles it settles in the fine lines under my eyes. I don't quite have wrinkles, as I'm still young, but the fine lines to me are not very apparant until I apply the concealer & it tends to settle in the lines. Does anyone know anything I can apply b4 the conealer maybe, or any other ideas or tricks with concealers to help with this situation?


----------



## User35 (Dec 23, 2008)

benefit boing.....yeah im pretty sure thats what its called. strong heavy duty stuff...doesnt crease with my skin. I love it.


----------



## marielle78 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am loving Bobbi Brown corrector in Deep Bisque followed by MUFE lift concealer in #4.  I'm a MAC NC45/50


----------



## Little Addict (Jan 7, 2009)

the best concealer I have used for undereye circles is the Lancome Waterproof Undereye Concealer ... basically my hg concealer


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I used some from Benefit but I wasn't impressed too much so I decided to give a try a japanese product from ebay:






_** Description * *_​ SANA, Japan is a well-known brand in Japan producing many different kinds of special products for a perfect makeup.

*Features*
*Light Yellow Texture
*with the light yellow color, it effectively conceals dark circles with natural finish.
 *Skincare ingredients
*it contains skincare ingredients like hyaluronic acid, collagen, European blueberry extracts, and carotene. It moisturizes, soothe eye discomfort, while increases skin elasticity and blood circulation.
 *Special Concealing Formula*
with special densely packed formula, it gives a long lasting concealer performance and avoid makeup dropoff.
I'll write more about it when I receive it, but for now I can see I fell for the cute packaging... *again*


----------



## jen77 (Jan 11, 2009)

The only ones that I have found give me decent coverage are
BE Bisque
and
Mally Cancellation Concealer, and it comes with a setting powder as well

but I'm still looking for my HG concealer


----------



## Delerium (Jan 23, 2009)

RIght now I am loving the MUFE concealer palette.


----------



## LoveMU (Jan 23, 2009)

Right now I like the MUFE full cover concealer, it works really well and lasts!  I have oily skin and it works very well for me.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Best Concealer for DARK CIRCLES?*

Chanel vitalumiere creme concealer over Clarins eye revive beauty flash is a miracle combo for me.....


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 28, 2009)

Vasanti Concealer Duo. I probably have mentioned this before but its the greatest concealer I have found for my south asian eyes. It makes a great eye shadow base and conceals redness and darkness around the eye area. Not cakey or oily at all!


----------



## Manna (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Vasanti Concealer Duo. I probably have mentioned this before but its the greatest concealer I have found for my south asian eyes. It makes a great eye shadow base and conceals redness and darkness around the eye area. Not cakey or oily at all!_

 
OMG you are SO pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I use Benefit BOI-ING Industrial Strength Concealer #02. Greatest stuff I've ever encountered for my dark undereyes.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manna* 

 
_OMG you are SO pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I use Benefit BOI-ING Industrial Strength Concealer #02. Greatest stuff I've ever encountered for my dark undereyes._

 
I almost bought that! But didn't b/c I want to try the new MAC one next week.

Btw, so are you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tsk tsk


----------



## kariii (Feb 10, 2009)

Lorac concealar/eye brightener


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

I have very dark undereyes circles and nothing is opaque enough to cover them. 

I tried:

- Studio Finish (MAC)
- Studio Stick (MAC)
- Studio Sculpt (MAC)
- Select Cover Up (MAC)
- Studio Touch Up Stick (MAC)
- Forget It (Biotherm)
- Portfolio (Lise Watier)
- Undercover (Laura Mercier)
- Flash Retouche (Lancôme)

My favorite is Portfolio but it's still not perfect. 

I will try the Cover FX foundation, I hope they'll give me a sample to try it because it's 40$! It can cover tattoos so it should be great!

YouTube - Cover FX The Big Cover Up Complexion Perfecting Kit


----------



## honey_babee (Feb 12, 2009)

i have select cover up by mac and also the concealer stick. they work okay. not too spectacular, but seems to do the job. however i just hate the fact that they crease >< like when i smile, little lines form at the bottom. arg its frustrating, it makes me look like im 10 years older than i am


----------



## kcicala (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the Bobbi Brown corrector in light bisque and really like it, but I may try the creamy concealer to see how it does over it.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

I JUST recently purchased the new MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer from the Well Defined collection & I must say -- I AM IN LOVE.

A little goes a LONG way & I don't feel like I have ANYTHING on. 

Prior to my purchase of the Studio Sculpt Concealer, I used Lancome's MAQUICOMPLET Complete Coverage Concealer. Another product I HIGHLY recommend. If you are able to come across this product at a CCO -- PICK IT UP!

Good Luck!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have some pretty out there dark circles under my eyes and have used a few various concealers over the years but none have really given me the coverage I want. I recently bought the Ben Nye Camouflage Wheel which has 5 seperate pigments to cover all means of skin discolourations from dark circles to blemishes and freckles. I rec if you want to fully cover out under a foundation but you really only need a tiny amount, it goes really far.


----------



## viv_brz (Mar 1, 2009)

that also happens to me! specially when I use select cover up. I think some concealers are good for photos because they reflect light, but at the same time not so good behind the cameras.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_I have no idea why for me, in real life, i still can see my dark circles after using concealer, but yet taking photos, the dark circles are not there.

wrong concealer used?_


----------



## LoveMU (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got the Bobbi Brown corrector in light peach and i like it so far.  I have blue tones under my eye, so the peach helps correct it, i think it looks better!  Why do i have to have undereye circles?


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

My vote to the MAC studio sculpt concealer.  Good coverage and not oily.  (I don't have very dark circles under my eyes though so I am not sure about what's best for that.. but if you are just using it for normal coverage, the studio sculpt is the best I've found


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 12, 2009)

I really like Bobbi Brown corrector - creamy, and does a good job of covering my circles.


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Concealer for DARK CIRCLES?*

I use MAC's concealer NW for darkest part and NC for the rest of my eye. The trick though, I mixed it in with MAC's Fast Eye Response cream and it glides on and set it after putting it on. It won't crease and I have it all day.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 22, 2009)

Cle de Peau. $70+, KIM K. uses it and WOAH its the best hands down. You can buy it from your local Neimans.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Cle de Peau. $70+, KIM K. uses it and WOAH its the best hands down. You can buy it from your local Neimans._

 

So I've been wondering about this concealer, is it really worth the $70--I'm starting to dislike my Bobbi Brown kit for undereyes and I'm looking for something better, thoughts?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 29, 2009)

I use a number of concealers.  My favorite has to be my Ben Nye Conceal-All Wheel(my color is NK-1).  Im Latina and have crazy dark circles.  I have tried all MAC concealers and was not impressed.  I like Benefit's erase paste as well.


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_So I've been wondering about this concealer, is it really worth the $70--I'm starting to dislike my Bobbi Brown kit for undereyes and I'm looking for something better, thoughts?_

 





 I LOVE the Cle de Peau.. I use it in Beige. The Honey color is great for those really dark /greenish/purple undereye circles.  The texture is Magnificent and the color spread is amazing.  They are expensive, but well worth the price for the coverage and color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have Bobbi Brown's -- palettes and individuals, but some of the concealers and correctors (especially for older clients) are a bit too dry.  MAC concealers are way too harsh for older clients.


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 30, 2009)

For those in the UK, I found Space NK's own brand stick concealer did a good job on the very dark circles on my pale sallow skin, but as I've got older it's a bit too thick now


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Try the Tricia Sawyer one or Eve Pearl, they both are AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't usually have under eye circles, but I did have a BLACK EYE for about 2 weeks. Since I work at Sephora I have to look polished and perfect all the time so I was afraid I wouldn't find anything to cover my massive shiner, but the Kat Von D tattoo concealer worked like a charm. I also used a powder by Benefit over top the concealer, I think it's called Bluff dust.
When I used the concealer I would pat, not rub, then pat on the bluff dust and nobody noticed I had a black eye until I mentioned it. I sold so many Kat Von D concealers during those 2 weeks. haha.

I hate to show my ugliness, especially without make up, but just so you can see the difference those products made.........










Those pictures were taken the same day. You can still see a little bit of my black eye after I was made up, but considering the before picture I'd say that's a pretty damn good cover up!

My bruise has since gone away, I just hope my broken cheekbone heals quick too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But YAY for tattoo concealer!! haha


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 31, 2009)

*TwiggyPop*: dang! I cannot stop staring at those 2 pictures. I have to check this concealer out! whats the bluff dust for? just setting it?

BTW, your eyebrows are perfection! what do you use?? lol


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 31, 2009)

I just used the bluff dust because it was yellow and I needed the yellow to cancel out the purple.

Thanks! For my brows I just use a cheap pencil from Sally Beauty Supply called Femme Couture. I sometimes have to put a little red lipliner over top of it though because I can't find any color that suits me yet. haha


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been reaching for Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer in #2 for my undereye circles. I got a sample of it from Sephora and have been using it more than my studio finish concealer. I think it's the creamier consistency or something.


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 8, 2009)

I use Select Cover, and if you find the coloring isn't exact, there are Select Covers in peach- I will usually blend half and half.


----------



## iShadow (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently picked up a BB Concealer Palette at the CCO just outside of Vegas... and I am in love. It has a correcter, under eye concealer, ..normal concealer, and setting powder... all in the same compact?! Loooooove love love it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 11, 2009)

Cover Fx is more opaque than anything else I tried, but it's still not enough coverage for me. I apply Cover Fx over a layer of MUFE Full Coverage and set it with my homemade mineral concealer powder. If you can find a good opaque powder it really make a huge difference. Maybe a powder foundation, with full coverage.

Don't forget your eyecream because the powder can accentuate fine lines, but I still prefer tiny lines than dark circles.


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 11, 2009)

Tryed everything love the mufe full coverage im getting older so i noticed all my mac ones setting in my fines lines no matter what. But mufe is perfect love it!


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2009)

MUFE is great, BB, LM and so is Prescriptives (the one in the tube which is waterproof - forgot name!), and so is Lancome's (the Effacernes which was waterproof is discontinued too)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC is way too drying for me and for many older clients.


----------



## MforMyName (Apr 16, 2009)

Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-In Place Concealer (spf 10) is my favorite concealer.


----------



## callison (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the worst under eye circles and use Boing by Benefit, it rocks. I have tried everything else and this makes me look bright and awake. I also use it for a eye base, FABULOUS


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *callison* 

 
_I have the worst under eye circles and use Boing by Benefit, it rocks. I have tried everything else and this makes me look bright and awake. I also use it for a eye base, FABULOUS_

 
I agree.  Boing is the absolute best.  It sets perfectly and you can build layers without it looking cakey.  Perfect.


----------



## alka1 (May 1, 2009)

I have been using Bobbi Brown's concealer and corrector for the past 2 weeks since I bought them, and they work amazingly well. Very richly pigmented and intense, but creamy and very easy to blend.


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Cle de Peau. $70+, KIM K. uses it and WOAH its the best hands down. You can buy it from your local Neimans._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





 I LOVE the Cle de Peau.. I use it in Beige. The Honey color is great for those really dark /greenish/purple undereye circles. The texture is Magnificent and the color spread is amazing. They are expensive, but well worth the price for the coverage and color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have Bobbi Brown's -- palettes and individuals, but some of the concealers and correctors (especially for older clients) are a bit too dry. MAC concealers are way too harsh for older clients.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to also chime in on the CDP concealer.  So wickedly expensive, but so so good.  A little goes a long way and the texture really is divine.


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

I really like the Make Up For Ever Full Cover Concealer. The tube says it's waterproof & oil free (which are always great!). I do have to put powder over it to make sure it stays all day, but it stays a lot longer than any other concealer I've used


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

I have major difficulty covering up my undereye circles, all I can do mostly is lessen them.. no matter how little or much I sleep they're always there, bluely and dull-ly shining out at me lol. They photograph okay but IRL you can see them really well. I've tried using colour correcting concealer to no avail..

The main problem is though that the circles are kind of 'sunk' into my eyes, so when I cover them you can still see the lines.. in my FOTD's you can see it ;/ any advice?


----------



## asprettydoes (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Concealor for dark undereye circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Hello! I wear glasses and my undereye circles are getting worse. 

They are just darker than my whole face.

I am NC45, and was wondering, should I use an eye brightener or concealer?

I have Smashbox's Full Coverage Stick Concealer and I use that for blemishes, but it does not help my undereye circles.

Thanks!_

 
Ok - i may be way off, but I've seen glasses cause uneven pigmentation - not the dark blue or purple folks are describing in the rest of this thread - just darker as if concentrating the melatonin production in the area where the sun falls on your skin through the lenses. You might try wearing a stronger sunscreen - i'm a big fan of mac p&p spf50 & I wear it on my entire face with a less expensive brand on my throat where I'm not applying foundation on top. Maybe you could try that just under the eye & your regular primer &/or makeup on the rest of your face. Just a thought. I've found even drugstore foundations wear beautifully stippled over this. Liquid concealers too, so you could actually try both.


----------



## expiredcupcakes (May 23, 2009)

i went to body shop and tried the pencil concealer ... it loked great and natural ... but i only tried it at the shop 
i want to go and buy it tho


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I have some pretty out there dark circles under my eyes and have used a few various concealers over the years but none have really given me the coverage I want. I recently bought the Ben Nye Camouflage Wheel which has 5 seperate pigments to cover all means of skin discolourations from dark circles to blemishes and freckles. I rec if you want to fully cover out under a foundation but you really only need a tiny amount, it goes really far._

 





 i need to try this!!


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I have major difficulty covering up my undereye circles, all I can do mostly is lessen them.. no matter how little or much I sleep they're always there, bluely and dull-ly shining out at me lol. They photograph okay but IRL you can see them really well. I've tried using colour correcting concealer to no avail..

The main problem is though that the circles are kind of 'sunk' into my eyes, so when I cover them you can still see the lines.. in my FOTD's you can see it ;/ any advice?_

 
As a fellow pale girl, I totally know where you're coming from. Regardless of my sleep schedule, I have thin pale skin so the blue veins beneath it are always visible and my deep set eyes just emphasis the problem. 

I've always felt it to be one of my least attractive features and I havent found the best way to deal with it yet but my routine right now is doing a pretty good job of concealing. Here's what I do:

-After priming my face, I apply a very small amount of salmon concealor, patting it on. The one I'm using is from Lise Watier but I'll be picking up the MUFE concealor palette soon since this one's running out.

-I apply my foundation, focusing on any blemishes and my undereye circles.

-I do my eye make-up and brush away and fall-out. 

-I use a thin layer of benefit erase paste which is super creamy and easy to pat on. I really press it into the skin which helps avoid creasing and I apply it slightly below where the bags end. Erase paste has a slightly pinkish tint to it, but this works beautifully to brighten the area and totally take away from the sunken appperance. Even if the color looks a little off to you, wait 'til you finish your whole face 

-Apply transparent finishing powder lightly.


This is working really great for me right now but another thing that helps is to just really define the brows and cheekbones. Instead of applying blush to the apples of your cheek, use it as more of a contour or just apply some highlighter to the top of your cheekbones. I find that the more I define these two areas, the less I notice my undereye circles. I hope this helps and if anybody else has any other tips for sunken eyes, please share!!


----------



## sararose (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not an expert at covering my circles, but I'm trying to get there!  My problem is that my eyes are SO large, that no matter what I do, I have the "look" of circles underneath them.  Sometimes, not even dark bags, but because of the bulge-shape of my lower lid covering the lower part of my eye, it creates the LOOK of under eye bags and circle... if that makes sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I use Make Up For Ever's 5 Camouflage Concealer Cream Palette in No.1 - the minty green color is amazing at covering over irritated acne redness, and the peachy-orange color has done a remarkable job at concealing the dark circles under my eyes.  On top of the orange, I'll either use the olive-flesh tone color in the palette, which blends with my SFF NC25 skin tone perfectly, or use Covergirl's Mineral Power concealer.  The Covergirl concealer dries REALLY well, and I don't even have to set it with powder because it holds so well.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 11, 2009)

I need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm NC25 and Studio Finish concealer and Dermablend concealers wont even cover the dark circles on the inner corners of my eyes.
What product do you suggest?
I want to try a Bobbi Brown corrector but I'm not sure if I should.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm NC25 and Studio Finish concealer and Dermablend concealers wont even cover the dark circles on the inner corners of my eyes.
What product do you suggest?
I want to try a Bobbi Brown corrector but I'm not sure if I should._

 
After going through all 12 pages of this thread (yes I did!! LOL)  I got some super tips on concealers.  I would definately try the bobbi brown.   I bought dermablend and it looked horrible on me, without the setting powder it wouldn't stay on but with the powder it looks cakey as.

I currently use MAC NW25 studio finish concealer and like others have said it sets in fine lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Regardless of the fact that I use primer.  I now want to try BB, Mufe and YSL based on what people have raved about in this thread.

I also find that the mac concealer doesn't last all day.  Maybe I should try setting it and see if it cakes too.   But its better than anything else I have tried so far.  I am using revlon foundation, will buy SFF as soon as it runs out.

I have very dark under eyes with pale skin.  The result of being white australian with the tiniest bit of aboriginality in my blood - under eyes is the only place it shows up! 

I also use yellow colour corrector beforehand.  Currently I have marykay because I bought it ages ago and is still got lots left.  It works pretty good.


----------



## baby_g (Jul 9, 2009)

I've only used MAC's select moisture cover but that wears off so fast!

Also YSL's touche eclat, which is really good when my circles aren't so bad, but some days i feel i need a little more coverage.

Has anyone tried YSL's anti-cernes concealer:
YSL Anti-cernes Multi-action Concealer By Yves Saint Laurent Beauty

It felt really nice and creamy when i swatched it, but was hoping for some reviews?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 12, 2009)

I use Lily Lolo's peep-o concealer.

You can get a 49p sample of it from Lily♥Lolo♥Mineral♥Cosmetics

and it lasts forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am still working from my sample, I have had it for a couple of months and its still pretty much full.)


----------



## Elusive21 (Jul 14, 2009)

For years I have been trying to find a product that would cover up my dark undereye circles and the one that's been working really well for me (that I found recently!) is Benefit's Boi-ing.


----------



## brihel769 (Jul 23, 2009)

GOSH Concealer is awesome


----------



## makeba (Jul 23, 2009)

nyx concealor sticks are awesome. i found one equal to nw35 concealor by mac and was in awe about how well it worked.


----------



## ximenall (Jul 23, 2009)

Try the newest from MAC studio sculpt concealer, its wonderful, try the w tones  because the C tones are too yellow and they can look like  blue or green when you put it on dark circles. It´s a full coverage concealer and is amazing.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 25, 2009)

Prescriptives makes a few concealers with pink undertones that will counteract the blue in dark circles. On the cheap, I like L'oreal's True Match concealer in the lightest cool shade. (It's actually not that light.) 

Does anyone else have darker skin on their eyelids in addition to dark circles under their eyes? If I don't use an eyeshadow base or concealer on my lid, I look like I have two black eyes.


----------



## pink_candy (Jul 26, 2009)

Bobbi brown's corrector + concealer!


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 11, 2009)

I have tried lots of concealers myself and some work and some just don't hold the coverage! But I did alot of experiments on myself till I got the hang of the rite way of applying the concealer! b4 I used to apply a very heavy moisturizer (Pond's) under my eyes and used Studio Finish Concealer(in the pot) and the concealer would always slip away from my skin and looked horrible! I thought it was the pot concealer so I switched to Mac Select COver up! And then it did the same thing. So then I decided to switch my moisturizer and VOILA! Problem solved. 

To conceal ur under eye properly, I use light moisturizer(wait 20 minutes or so) then apply UDPP under eye, then do my eye makeup then use Mac Select Cover up In Peach (found only at Mac Pro stores or the 1800#) and  use my regular foundation on top of the Peach corrector and blend well! I've been doing this method for the past 2 days and I didn't even have to use my concealer ontop of the Peach concealer! It worked AWESOME for me! No creasing, no slipping away.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_I have tried lots of concealers myself and some work and some just don't hold the coverage! But I did alot of experiments on myself till I got the hang of the rite way of applying the concealer! b4 I used to apply a very heavy moisturizer (Pond's) under my eyes and used Studio Finish Concealer(in the pot) and the concealer would always slip away from my skin and looked horrible! I thought it was the pot concealer so I switched to Mac Select COver up! And then it did the same thing. So then I decided to switch my moisturizer and VOILA! Problem solved. 

To conceal ur under eye properly, I use light moisturizer(wait 20 minutes or so) then apply UDPP under eye, then do my eye makeup then use Mac Select Cover up In Peach (found only at Mac Pro stores or the 1800#) and  use my regular foundation on top of the Peach corrector and blend well! I've been doing this method for the past 2 days and I didn't even have to use my concealer ontop of the Peach concealer! It worked AWESOME for me! No creasing, no slipping away._

 
Thanks for the idea!

What is UDPP?

I can't get the peach corrector but I currently use another brand in yellow followed by SFF in NW25.  I'm a NW20 in foundation.
I will try switching eye creams


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_Does anyone else have darker skin on their eyelids in addition to dark circles under their eyes? If I don't use an eyeshadow base or concealer on my lid, I look like I have two black eyes._

 
yes


----------



## alka1 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah, it makes sense to use UDPP under the eye.. using it on your lid helps prevent creasing - it could also help the concealer from settling in the fine lines under the eyes.

I have been using Spackle primer by LG under my concealer and it works great!

lizzy - UDPP = urban decay primer potion


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 12, 2009)

I had been using a cheap Essence stick concealer with Essence pressed powder on top, it was the best that I could find to cover my sunk-in purple circles. The last time I went to MAC, I asked to be matched, the MA did and told me that, for the circles, I should stick to a NW shade to counteract the cool tones in my circles. My Essence stick was running out, so I thought "what the heck" and decided to bring the Select Cover-up. Wow, just wow! Covers amazingly well with so little product that the tube is going to last forever! I dab some press powder on top to make it stick and maximize coverage and it holds all day long (or until I forget I have it on and rub my eyes because of my allergies).


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

I honestly Love the MAC Pro SF Skin Correctors....

MAC PRO | Studio Finish Skin Corrector


----------



## User27 (Aug 12, 2009)

*****


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

I use benefits erase paste which covers and brightens dark circles or make up forevers camoflauge palette in 01 (this has a apricot concealer to take out the darkness and then a fair colour to match my skintone) so this is great and very convenient. hope this helped sweetie, good luck finding your perfect under eye concealer.


----------



## Arshia (Aug 13, 2009)

try benefits BOING concealer!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_I swear by Benefit's 'Ooh La Lift'. It's not really designed for dark circles themselves, it's more of an eye lift, but i thought i'd give it a go anyway and boy did it get rid of those dark circles! It's a very sheer formula so it doesn't tend to cake and crease up in any little lines and the colour has a tint of pink/purple which counteracts any darkness under the eyes._

 
I'm kind of happy to see that this product is working for somebody! I have it, and I can _never_ notice any kind of difference when I've used it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong! Do you apply it under or over makeup?


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

MF Eraser or nyx in jar.


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

I have really bad dark circles under my eye and I would recommend benefit erase paste. It reflects light and blends really well. Gives my face an instant glow


----------



## NellyKim (Sep 11, 2009)

*uniquely!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUFE lift concealer*





 (#3)


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 12, 2009)

I was recently converted to MAC and was recommended the Select Moisturecover concealer and it's really awesome! Very easy to blend in with fingers and a brush and perfect for under foundation or over foundation!


----------



## Cgirl (Sep 20, 2009)

I have pale skin.

Rival de Loop Natural Touch Concealer No. 01 works for me the best


----------



## Lacy (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HalfsizeGirl* 

 
_well I use this blue neturalizer from clinique, it covers up my dark circles and any veins around my eyes._

 
Do you know the name of this concealer?  I'd be interested in trying it out.


----------



## mufey (Oct 3, 2009)

I like neutralising my undereyes before concealing, Bobbi Brown's Tinted Eye Brightener and Becca's Lip and Cheek Cream in Petal work wonderfully.


----------



## User38 (Oct 3, 2009)

MAC pro concealer in pink, or greeen.. and BB Eye bright work best for me now.


----------



## widow1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have suffered genetic dark circles my whole life. Sleeping a weekend wouldn't help me. (Thanks Mom for the genes!)

In summer when I go lighter on my whole routine, I blend a matte peach shadow into undereye circles and then a touch of Benefit eye bright and blend before applying a tinted moisturizer. Looks natural and not too perfected. Lighter , brighter and does what I need it to.

Other times of the year when I wear a fuller coverage base, I used to use Amazing Concealer but recently picked up Kat Von D tattoo concealer and wow....

I am currently using MUFE Mat Velvet in a 35 and picked up my Kat Von D concealer in a Medium and I am just shocked and amazed. I figured it would be ok, but not my solution as I have searched so long. Just make sure to moisturize the heck out of your face and eye area as both products are VERY matte. And no, I do not have dry skin. I actually lean toward combo/oily.

Kat Von D has my vote. $25 USD and one easy step


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 22, 2009)

*concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

I have dark circles that just look brown, or tan (no traces of blue here!), on my upper and lower eyelids. In flash photography especially, my dark circles look almost olivey compared to the rest of my face (because I also have ruddy cheeks which are very blue-ish red in comparison!) 

What kind of concealer should I use to alleviate this? I always hear people talking about salmon-coloured corrector, but it's more for blue dark circles right? I was thinking that I should look for a more pink-y concealer to cancel out a bit of the olivey tones, but I'm not sure. Unfortunately I don't hear much about "brown/tan" dark circles, only the blue, so I have no idea. =\

Any specific recommendations? TIA!


----------



## User38 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

Try a BB  Bisque or dark bisque depending on your skin color... unfortunately on top of that you will need an illuminator like Giorgio Armani's no. 4 which is yellow -- this should even out your under eye circles but you will have to keep testing out products till you find the right correctors. Good luck!


----------



## beby24 (Oct 29, 2009)

I love Eve Pearls Salmon Concealer


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

I recently purchased Lise Watier's concealer wheel and use the ivory colour for under eye circle. This concealer wheel is seriousnessy the best concealer (all in one). I have no idea why I didn't get it earlier. Lise Watier is a Canadian brand but I think you can also order this online


----------



## Tonee (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

You may have to try several types of concealer to find the perfect combination. I recommend Bobbi Brown Corrector as mentioned above or Creamy Concealer (depends on the level of coverage you want), Laura Mercier Secret Concealer, Lancome Photogenic and MAC Moisturecover. Once you conceal the dark circles, apply Clarins Instant Touch if you want to brighten the area and set the concealer with Laura Mercier Brightening Powder - that really makes a difference. HTH!


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am in love with Bobbi Brown Corrector. I use Mac 217 to apply it. Mac 217 does applies concealer the way Mac 187 applies fdtn (does that make sense??) Absolute HGs!


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

I have brown dark circles too. BB Corrector in light peach is awesome! No other concealer needed


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

I have brown dark circles too. BB Corrector in light peach is awesome! No other concealer needed


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

I have some olive-dark discoloration around my eyes as well. Oddly, peach or pinkish concealers don't help me (they do for blue though!). They just end up making the discoloration look grey and ashy. I haven't found a 'cure' for this but have found that very yellow concealers help a lot.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

I use MAC Select Moisturecover Concealer, it's awesome. It doesn't crease or clog my pores and it looks great in pictures, it's what some makeup artists use for brides.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

I would try the Camouflage Cream in Mauve from Make Up For Ever. Use it before your foundation to correct the undereye. If there is any pigmentation showing through after your foundation you can go over it again with a regular flesh toned concealer. You'll get such a good coverage doing this!!

From the MUFE website:
"The mauve shade #12018 camouflages light brown & yellowish spots on Asian skin."

Hope that helps!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_I have brown dark circles too. BB Corrector in light peach is awesome! No other concealer needed_

 
I'm using BB Corrector in Light Peach as well. It does a great job. Sometimes I'll put on tiny amount of BB Concealer in Warm Beige after applying Light Peach.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Nov 9, 2009)

I have tried laura mercier camouflage in the undercover pot, benefit lyin eyes and ooh la lift along with every other eye product they carry. In the end my twenty dollar cinema secrets concealer is my favorite. I buy it from my local makeup/beauty shop (sell products and equipment for movies)
If you're getting your picture taken, why not buy HD foundation, it will even out your entire face without looking like you're wearing makeup and you can concentrate and apply more on the eye area to erase your dark circles.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

I put a little matte orange shadow on my undereye circlest to cut the blue; usually, I use MAC's Rule shadow. Then I just blend some opaque concealer (my favorite is MAC's Studio Finish, NW15 for my skin) over top of it, and it almost erases my undereye circles.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 12, 2009)

NYX Concealer in a jar. I'm an NC40 and wear Glow mixed with a lil Beige. Glow matches me perfectly so I like to lighten it a bit so it covers even better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's really concentrated so it covers so good with just a lil bit. It lasts all day on me, I just set it with pressed powder.


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 25, 2009)

I like using Studio Finish Concealer for my undereyes. But somedays when my skin is too dry, I use Dior's diorskin concealer.. it lasts forever and is super hydrating.. and it melts into my skin! I love love love it!


----------



## Tavia (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi girls,
I'm honestly telling you that I don't use any concealer and so far I didn't had any problem with dark circles. I'm almost hitting 30 but I'm using La Prairie anti-aging eye cream SPF 15 (my review here) which is really a miracle for my eye area. I sleep during day time for years and even if I miss one night of sleep this cream helps me. It's like a good night sleep for my eyes, trust me. I know the price is high but it's definitely worth it. A 15ml jar lasted me for about 6-7 months, using it 2 times per day. I usually like to use more creams, face masks and treatments than covering my face with makeup, because I don't use makeup all the time and I want to look good with my natural look.
Another cream that I've been using for more than a month now was La Mer moisturizing cream (preview here + photos). It's also anti aging and can be used on face, neck and around eye area but I have an oily type of skin so my face looks kind of shiny after I apply it. This cream would be great for dry skin types.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't found one I liked yet.


----------



## yuuri (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: concealer/corrector for "tan" dark circles, almost olivey?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_I have brown dark circles too. BB Corrector in light peach is awesome! No other concealer needed_

 

I'm NC25 too, but now i'm wondering why the SA put the peach on me instead of light peach.. 
Are your dark circles quite light? or did she give me the wrong shade?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 21, 2009)

I love Laura Mercier's Secret Concealor for the undereye.  A tiny amount goes a long way, it is very pigmented.  Set with a small amount of translucent powder and you are good to go.


----------



## Dollfaced (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
i've used tons of undereye concealers. since my face gets oily, i lean more towards creams, and whatnot.
the ones that i've liked most is MUFE camouflage cream and MAC sf concealer.
they're both very similar, but my BIGGEST issue is that they *always *crease. I have no idea what i'm doing wrong. I don't cake it on and I set lightly with my MSFN or MUFE HD powder.
Can anyone help please..? :/


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like my Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer. It's very opaque so it'll cover up even the worst dark circles, but it stays put all day like no other concealer I've ever tried. And it's a lot cheaper than the ones from MAC.


----------



## amelieleroi (Jan 20, 2010)

I have always had super dark circles thanks to genetics and have tried tons of concealers.  Right now, I am using Youngblood's Ultimate Concealer.  It's creamy but a mineral formula and it does not crease or cake.  It has vitamin C and E and jojoba so it moisturizes. I'm pretty happy with it.  You can layer on coverage as you need it.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 21, 2010)

I've blue darkish undereye circles, i'm very pale. 
I use the Body Shop undereye concealer now, but you can still see the circles.
Anyone has a recommendation for me?


----------



## xLovelyMakeupx (Jan 25, 2010)

you want to find a yellow based concealer to fade away the dark circles, once thats applied you can add on your lighter/brightner concealer almay, bobbi brown, and mac have great ones


----------



## lumonia (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't found only one working products but this combo has been working quite well for me. I have blueish circles. Anyway i use Biotherm Forget it witn Mac studio finish concealer. They work together just fine. Sometimes is also use instead of mac Make Up Store's Cover All Blue and that works as well as mac. It's a bit cheaper but not so much. But it's nice to chance every now and then.


----------



## ckmchan7 (Jan 28, 2010)

AMAZINGconcealer works really well for me. I have had the same problem as you for years too, dry skin + dark undereye circles. this stuff is so creamy, u gotta try it out. the only down side is the price...


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm currently using a teensy bit of MUFE lift concealer on the undereye area, and then MAC studio finish concealer buffed in with a 224 brush after. The results have been good. If I put too much the studio finish creases though.


----------



## monlnd (Feb 1, 2010)

I love Helena rubinstein´s concealer. It´s just great!!


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 5, 2010)

I looove benefit erase paste; it's a bit pricey but so worth it!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive been using the Bobbi Brown Concealer and corrector for a few weeks now , and it works well with my skin . Although i do need to use Prep+Prime finishing powder to make it last the day .


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

i use Bobbi Brown Concealer and corrector too like CrazyBlue & it works wonders! Using the corrector helps to naturalize the dark eye circles, the corrector is a salmon-y colour so don't get freaked out when you see it! Then use a concealer & tada! PERFECT!I use dark peach for the corrector! 

It is creamy & if you like liquid concealer this might not be your thing. You should give it a go! Go to the counter & ask the MUA to try it out on you then decide 

Hope you'll get a good concealer! I took ages to find mine too!


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 21, 2011)

I use benefit's boiing..it covers okay.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have really dark undereye circles (I look like I got punched in the face) and there's nothing to do about making them disappear, they're hereditary so I can only hide them using makeup. I used to apply the general rule of using a concealer that's a shade lighter than your skin and it never covered up too well because my circles are WAY darker than my skin, so I end up covering something very dark with something very light and the result is grey and ashy.

  	I was at MAC last year looking at Studio Finish concealer and the MA suggested I tried NW 35. For reference my face is about NC40, so it looked very orange and dark to me in the pot and I thought she was plain crazy but after she applied it to one of my eyes -BAM!- my dark circle was gone compared to the other eye which was grey and ashy.

  	So if you have really dark circles, you have to choose a shade that is lighter than your circles, not lighter than your actual face. I blend out the edges with a concealer that's the same color as my skin and I get the best results ever. Obviously I can't wear it on its own, I have to blend out with something that's the color of my face but I'd rather spend on 2 different concealers than have ashy undereyes.

  	This also work on my acne scars which are way darker than my skin. If I apply a concealer that's my exact color we can still see the dark spots through the concealer no matter how heavy dury the concealer is, even MUFE Full Cover doesn't do the trick. So I dot a concealer that's darker than my skin but lighter than the spot with a tiny concealer brush and then I blend into my skin with another concealer. 

  	I hope this helps someone, personnally it changed my whole perspective on concealer and color theory and my circles are less apparent than ever


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow.. learn something every day


----------



## itwinkles (Apr 28, 2011)

I have dark circles, and use MAC studio finish...I love it but it cakes up!!...
  	I've heard cle de peu is the best! BUT it costs $70 (SAKS has friends and family now and 10%) off...I'm thinking of taking the plunge..haha


----------



## Miss Berri (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like eve pearls salmon concealer for severe dark circles. Keep in mind its a corrector so you may still need to layer a concealer on top. MAC studio moisture cover is a great under eye concealer. It also works really well for a nude lip! Try using a eyeshadow blending brush (MAC 244 or sonia kashuk) to buff the product into the skin.Be careful not to put too much product on otherwise you will make it cakey. When your makeup is cakey it is human error not the product!!! Also be sure to use a moisturizer formulated for the under eye area.


----------



## claire87john (Feb 15, 2013)

I tried the MUFE HD concealer and liked it better than anything I had tried before but was pretty disappointed with how little product was in the pen versus how much I had to use to make it effective.


----------

